# E Z V Reviews



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Although I've not shot it yet, :angry: 

From E Z V Blogs




“It’s the best thing I’ve seen in the archery world in 20-years. Point, shoot, and kill – Easy!”
- Mike Horton, Detroit, Michigan

“A dream come true! Sweet piece-of-work!”
- Bobby Schneider, Clio, Michigan

“E-Z-V Compound Bow Sight is Changing the Game.”
- Steve Sheetz, ChasinWhitetails.com

“I'm over 50 years old and having trouble seeing my pins. I got to try the E-Z-V Sight and on my second shot I Robin Hooded my first arrow. I was shooting a Victory Armor Piercing 300 spine. The E-Z-V Sight works! No B.S.”
- Jim Miller, Livingston, Montana

“In testing quartering-away shots, I found I can hit the vitals easily as the arrow goes right down the middle between the V.”
“I tried the E-Z-V Sight from my ladder stand at various distances and find the sight does the job.”
“With the E-Z-V Sight, the need for range finding is minimal.” 
“I put it through its paces to see how it works in a ground blind as the sun sets and thoroughly impressed about how quickly target acquisition occurred and how I nailed the spot every time.”
“In low light, I found that the E-Z-V Sight allows me to shoot with confidence right down to the final minutes of legal hunting times.”
“Great invention! I am super impressed with the prototype and have already ordered one for my bow and will be ordering one for my son for his bow.”
- Doug Moisey, Alberta Canada

“If you haven't tried the E-Z-V Sight yet, it is a must and you won't be disappointed. The E-Z-V Sight not only makes the few seconds you have to make your kill shot decision quicker, but it also doesn't break the bank. This sight turned out to be so versatile that I was able to swap this sight out with the original one on my bow and it was sighted in within minutes. I'm by no means the best shooter out there, but with this sight on my bow, I did feel more confident when judging the yardage on a game animal.”
- Dan Jones, Corvallis, Montana










http://www.ezvsight.com/



​


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Interesting concept.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Interesting but there would definitely have to be some changes prior to me purchasing one. Perhaps they already have these but if not, this is what I would need. 

First it would have to be different color. I simply do not see those colors well in the woods.

Second, and most importantly, it would have to have a rheostat.

Third, I would definitely have to test one before purchasing. Just way to different.


And why is the level on the wrong side where you can't see it?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Skeeter 58 said:


> And why is the level on the wrong side where you can't see it?


I think he did this way because otherwise level will cover some of the bottom marks. To me level is very important since I hunt from treestand.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

The level needs to be in the front. Could always mount it just below the score on the front

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## E-Z-V Guy (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey gang...we're back
We've been trying to complete our sponsorship for nearly two months during 18hr days building the coolest, 100% USA manufactured lifetime warranty sights. My ArrowM login has been in transition as this HUGE company converts it to "sponsor". I whipped this one up to answer a few questions.

1) As you can read, we have a 100% conversion rate from EVERYONE that has tried this method of aiming. Their are many demo's at dealers across the country or you can purchase one with a money-back guarantee for 30 days.
2) The level is place behind the insert for two reasons...the inserts snap in from the front and in the bottom opening it works like an on/off indicator in your view
3) Sorry, the inserts only snap into our receiver sight bodies, you would have to destroy your current sight, removing all the pins to "convert it"...try one, money-back guarantee!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sABM6hcT8Ok

Check it out! Fast!!!

Aaron


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't mean to be a stick in the mud here, but that video is not very convincing.

I'm still not seeing how this can be accurate considering the large distance between the V. 

How do you center it? Seems to me that it's more/less a guess as to if it's actually centered or not?

And the color???


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Other Sticks*


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Outsider said:


> I think he did this way because otherwise level will cover some of the bottom marks. To me level is very important since I hunt from treestand.


If it blocks the bottom marks in front it would block the target behind so really wouldn't matter 

Level should be somewhere more visible. If not why even put it on there?


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

To clarify, the level is centered between the trajectory curves on the bottom of an E Z V sight. When looking between the curves you'll see the center of the level. If you look at the level and do not see the level bubble, your bow is not plumb. However, if you look between the trajectory curves and see the bubble, your bow is plumb. E Z :thumb:


----------



## wvmountaineers (Jan 4, 2009)

What about slower bows? I have t-rex arms and am in the 245fps range.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

The E Z V sight line will expand in the future both up an down from what's current. This production plotted the trajectory curves of bows for every 5 FPS from 260 - 325 FPS.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey gang
We worked the level location back and forth but where it is works sooo cool. In the past designs your focus is split between the hovering pins and the bubble back and forth. I am a 34yr bowhunter and shooting in the wind requires a 1/4 or 1/2 bubble lean. With this design, you can "see it" or not behind the insert. It works like an on/off or 1/4 bubble switch in your peripheral vision instead of robbing your focus on the target. Try on....money-back guarantee for 30 days...you'll "see"! As for the speed offerings..each size cost me $5K so we started with the popular sizes although...if your shooting 240 ...out to 40yds you won't notice the difference with a 260 insert.
Aaron


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

That still does not answer my question as to knowing for sure you are actually in the center?

I can see how it may be "Somewhat" easier near the bottom of the V but as the distance widens up near the top, how do you know you are in the center? I do not see how this is possible. It appears this would be more/less a guess. 

It also appears that as wide as the sides of the V is, when shooting from longer distances it would cover up much of the target.

And you base this sight on being able to get on the target faster in a hunting situation. If that's so then the bubble still needs to be mounted in front of the V in plain view, not hidden so you can maybe see a little bit of it.

Again, I'm not out to diss your product, just do not see how it can function as slick as you claim.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

As I pointed out in the other thread the ranging feature offered by the distance between the V marks can only be approximate because the size of the "vitals" varies with the size of the animal. This requires a degree of estimation of the size of the animal to get the poi at the correct elevation and then as Skeeter has respectfully pointed out you then have to estimate the center of the V to get your horizontal right. While I can see this working at close range the degree of accuracy would have to suffer as the distance increases. A single pin sight set at 25 yds will hit the vital area of a small deer out to 35 yds with most modern hunting weight compound bows, I can't see your system being as accurate as that but if it proves to be so then I stand corrected. I may be a bit skeptical but I really do hope your system works as you say.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi and Good Morning,

What is the first rule of bowhunting? I'm willing to argue it's "pick your spot". We look at the spot we want to hit, aim and execute. The E Z V sighting system allows a uninterrupted view of not only the spot but both sides of your animal. Compare this to losing a good portion of your picture with pins and supporting structure. 

"How do you know you are in the center?" Your eyes realize concentricity, trust it and let the shot go. This is not that complex, shooters adapt quickly. Read the reviews, it's stated... 

Is this the sight you bolt on your spots bow? Is it good enough for shooters who only hit the x and quote themselves? No, probably not but from what I'm hearing you can drop one on a ****** engine room in .5. We have a US Vet who's killed everything, said he shot E Z V all day, unknown yardages, more than a hundred arrows and never missed once! That's what E Z V was designed to do.


Personally, I'm willing to overlook the margins inherent to the E Z V design for one reason. It keeps the shot off of the shoulder. Without having one to shoot, all our notions are just hypothetical pecks lost on the webs. But if you prescribe to listening first and you just may hear a rumble coming!


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Another stick...*


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EdgeGlo*

Hey gang,

I found a picture of a prototype. Keep in mind the green material is changing to EdgeGlo material. I can't wait to see how well it works in low light! We can't use artificial light here in MT and EdgeGio should kick azz on fiber. Arron was saying he had a piece in his garage, "open the door and bam there it is".


----------



## Mschouv15 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Sounds fishy*

The video wasnt too covincing nor is the math youre trying to say you can sight by an formula a 3d object with only to variables the x and y axis? So youre taking the z axis, arrow speed, as a constant and/or assuming its going to have a linear consistent decline, that seems like a bit of a reach to atonomize that to fit any bow...


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

While I am working on a bowfishin' model....this is not that

It does work, even the skeptics are "hooked"..pun intended. The width of the ribcage of all our 8 species we hunt here in MT only vary 10% in dimension. I was as shocked as you to study these animals for days and days and days here in Yellowstone park 45 minutes away. The overall size is way different but from Elk to Whitetail very minimal in actual ribcage width. I thought early on this would require a "deer insert" and "elk insert" to be different. The difference was so minimal it changes arrow impact 3/4". Dead deer!
As for the x axis, we have molded 14 difference inserts to snap in matching your bow's trajectory curve. I can't give away my 7 layers of math trade secrets but its EZ. The sight comes with 3 inserts and available in every 5fps from 260-320. $5K each mold so we did the heavy hitters first. Thats USA dollars...no china crap here! 100% manufactured and warrantied in Montana. Anyway, that gives you a 15fps range to tweak should you change bow weight or arrows. Plastic inserts are cheap if you upgrade you bow above a 15fps gain.

Simply raise or lower the "V" until the ribcage is framed and release...centerpunch EVERY time! P.S. Turkeys fit perfectly too! The molded in "tick marks" allow you to do what ANY sight can do but this does SO MUCH MORE! No more fuzzy pins, no more broken fibers!

Try one MONEY-BACK GUARANTEE for 30 days...you'll be HOOKED

[email protected]
EZVSIGHT.COM for more videos


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

How well does that method of aiming with this sight work on quartering shots?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

teaz01 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I found a picture of a prototype. Keep in mind the green material is changing to EdgeGlo material. I can't wait to see how well it works in low light! We can't use artificial light here in MT and EdgeGio should kick azz on fiber. Arron was saying he had a piece in his garage, "open the door and bam there it is".


While the green is much better than the pink [for many of us and our eyesight] I still notice an inherent issue with the V. This one is pretty easy to comprehend and any experienced bowhunter can easily see it right off the bat. 

It's not that the size of the V is too small, nor is it the fact that is very visible. On the contrary, that's it's major down fall IMO. It is too big and too bright for dusky dark conditions. It would, beyond doubt block out the target. This is especially true if there is any light source [sunlight] behind the archer and the critter is in the darkness. This is one reason why the better sights come with a rheostat feature. 

Over the last 30 years + I have used all kinds of bow sights in real hunting situations. I have found that too big of pin [in this case the V] or too bright of pin when there is light behind the archer and that archer is trying to get on bead on a critter in the darker woods simply makes the critter vaporize. 

I know you are excited about your "Idea" and I wish you the very best. But I can assure you your product will not work as well as you claim in many hunting scenarios. In the open and in constant light conditions......yes I can see how it would work okay at best. 

And before you say I don't know about your neck of the woods or elk hunting....I used to live in Montana, Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado, and Alaska. That's just a few of the states I lived in East of the big muddy river, and I hunted them all. 

Good luck to you with your new invention. I hope you sell tons of them.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

highwaynorth said:


> How well does that method of aiming with this sight work on quartering shots?


Exactly what I was thinking. On perfect broadside shots, and in perfect light conditions I can understand the "V" working so-so. Anything other than that leaves much room for error. 

In terms of the "Width of the rib cage" being only 10% different on 8 species in MT......well that does not make the actual vital area the same. A coyote to an antelope, a black bear to an elk.... 3/4" can and will make a difference in many situations, esp on a quartering shots.


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

For all those reasons skeeter stated above along with in my opinion it's a solution looking for a problem to solve.

The pins never were really a problem for me anyway and in my view that Vee is way more obstructive then a couple of dots, not to mention pins are MUCH more accurate and simple for me.

I mean what could be more simple then placing the dot where you want to hit, no real problems to solve.

But this is just my humble opinion and I too wish you much success with your product, maybe I'm missing something and I'll be late again to climbing on board the band wagon. Good luck.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

I love how guys make assumptions on products they haven't tried. 

He's posted multiple times that it's a MONEY BACK GUARANTEE. Instead of flappin your gums (so to speak) and telling him whats wrong with it BEFORE TRYING IT OUT, test one for 30 days and then lets hear all about it.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Skeeter 58 said:


> While the green is much better than the pink [for many of us and our eyesight] I still notice an inherent issue with the V. This one is pretty easy to comprehend and any experienced bowhunter can easily see it right off the bat.
> 
> It's not that the size of the V is too small, nor is it the fact that is very visible. On the contrary, that's it's major down fall IMO. It is too big and too bright for dusky dark conditions. It would, beyond doubt block out the target. This is especially true if there is any light source [sunlight] behind the archer and the critter is in the darkness. This is one reason why the better sights come with a rheostat feature.
> 
> ...


Ed,
This is one thing that I totally agree with you on. I posted many of the same questions and concerns in previous threads. Even works on a turkey? Turkey vitals are not anywhere close to a deer's so how does that work. Quartering shots where you don't have a true view or size of the vitals? More guesswork. What about the shot where you have a small window between limbs to thread an arrow or the shot where your in thick cover and don't have a full view of the vitals?

I also agree with what someone else stated. I use one pin set at 27 yards so no clutter, no blocked view, and where I put the dot my arrow goes. Pretty precise. No range finder needed. I am in the kill zone with confidence out to 32 yards. In the video where the block is thrown, any shot under 32 yards I can shoot just as fast and accurate as the guy using the ez sight. I think that video is a bit of an exaggeration and a bit staged.

With all my skepticism I was intrigued enough to order one and try it out for 30 days. However, I really believe I will be sending it back for a refund. 
I have always been one of those people who want to be able to back up my comments by actually experiencing a product instead of speculating. I have nothing to lose but I really don't believe It will be replacing my one pin sight. We will see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

optimal_max said:


> I love how guys make assumptions on products they haven't tried.
> 
> He's posted multiple times that it's a MONEY BACK GUARANTEE. Instead of flappin your gums (so to speak) and telling him whats wrong with it BEFORE TRYING IT OUT, test one for 30 days and then lets hear all about it.


This is a discussion board correct? I think it's a place where we are supposed to "flap our gums" good and bad, positive or negative.

And since this is a thread that is not started by the supportive member then I believe we are free to express all of our opinions.

Many have stated why they are not willing to give it a try and so why would I want to change my sight of which I am perfectly happy with for something that I can already see problems with.

Maybe you should take you sight off your bow drop some money down and tell us what you think is so great about it, also let me know what problems it solved for you that you are experiencing with your current set up.


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

dhom said:


> Ed,
> This is one thing that I totally agree with you on. I posted many of the same questions and concerns in previous threads. Even works on a turkey? Turkey vitals are not anywhere close to a deer's so how does that work. Quartering shots where you don't have a true view or size of the vitals? More guesswork. What about the shot where you have a small window between limbs to thread an arrow or the shot where your in thick cover and don't have a full view of the vitals?
> 
> I also agree with what someone else stated. I use one pin set at 27 yards so no clutter, no blocked view, and where I put the dot my arrow goes. Pretty precise. No range finder needed. I am in the kill zone with confidence out to 32 yards. In the video where the block is thrown, any shot under 32 yards I can shoot just as fast and accurate as the guy using the ez sight. I think that video is a bit of an exaggeration and a bit staged.
> ...



Looking forward to what you think of it.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Im confused. So does the !8-1 target accurately represent a whitetails vitals? The whole ranging concept is based on a deers vitals. Whatever the distance, once the vitals fit from edge to edge inside the V then your elevation is set? How does that work on turkey, elk or just random targets?


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

NYS Archer said:


> This is a discussion board correct? I think it's a place where we are supposed to "flap our gums" good and bad, positive or negative.
> 
> And since this is a thread that is not started by the supportive member then I believe we are free to express all of our opinions.
> 
> ...


Feelings hurt much? Go back and read my post. I didn't say anything good or bad about the product..BECAUSE I HAVEN"T TRIED IT. I didn't say you couldn't discuss anything either. sheesh...

BTW, your opinion on something you've never tried is awesome....


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Money back Guaranty. Think I'll give it a try. 
If it works at under 50 yds, I'm good with the concept.


----------



## grassflatsfish (Nov 9, 2011)

I want to see one in person before buying. I can see where folks with eye issues could benefit from using this vs struggling with a blurry pin. The only trade show in my local area is Buckmasters in Montgomery AL. Maybe one of the vendors will have one I can check out.


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

optimal_max said:


> Feelings hurt much? Go back and read my post. I didn't say anything good or bad about the product..BECAUSE I HAVEN"T TRIED IT. I didn't say you couldn't discuss anything either. sheesh...
> 
> BTW, your opinion on something you've never tried is awesome....


No actually my feelings are very much in check right now but thanks for asking. 

But using your logic I suppose we should try every new gadget on the market that comes along, I mean it's money back guarantee right. 
What's that saying about "a fool and his money...."


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

optimal_max said:


> I love how guys make assumptions on products they haven't tried.
> 
> He's posted multiple times that it's a MONEY BACK GUARANTEE. Instead of flappin your gums (so to speak) and telling him whats wrong with it BEFORE TRYING IT OUT, test one for 30 days and then lets hear all about it.


Well feel free to tell us how well it works on quarering shots then instead of showing us nothing but broadside shots at who
knows what range. Nobody is slamming the product, only how it works on different scenarios.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Definitely not trying to "convince" anyone from a chair...you gotta try it to understand. Every piece of a equipment that comes out brings skeptics and opinions. As a proshop owner for two decades, I too would scrutinize any innovation. There are things to improve as R/D money gives me opportunity, EZVX , as much as I'm NOT in love with the crossbow, will help many.

No product is for everyone but this is too cool not to try. I said for decades I would never be a manufacture with all the patent infringement wars but upon a "need"...E-Z-V was born and it gives many archers great confidence. Again, E-Z-V does EVERYTHING a pin sight can do with the tick marks. Centering your impact point between them makes your mind at ease and seeing the entire line of arcing travel your arrow will follow dissolves the chance of hitting an unseen branch. The species difference, if I hit my bull 3/4" low from the center of his lungs, it's game over. This is designed to shoot 3" groups at any distance, it will get you within 5% of the distance...ex 1.8 yds at 36yd...that is better than 90% of bowhunters guessing. Beyond 50yds 5% is too much and any ethical hunter would range first before attempting those shots. 95% of the animals I've killed have been under 50...thats good odds!

I am in no position to build 30,000 of these things yet but orders are stacking up. I can only invite you to try, risk-free, then tell me what you discover. All things eVolVe, I'm all ears

Aaron


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

A few more videos, if you didn't catch them on quartering and tick marks...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sABM6hcT8Ok (review of tick marks and speed difference)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zBd_s_fr2U (tick marks)

Hope this helps


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

optimal_max said:


> I love how guys make assumptions on products they haven't tried.
> 
> He's posted multiple times that it's a MONEY BACK GUARANTEE. Instead of flappin your gums (so to speak) and telling him whats wrong with it BEFORE TRYING IT OUT, test one for 30 days and then lets hear all about it.


Pardon your ignorance dude, but I have enough common sense and experience to know this will not work for me under the hunting conditions I spoke of. It just won't. Been there, done that with a few things similar. 

I know he is excited about his new idea, and I hope it pays off for him, but this guy is a salesman. Plain and simple. 

But by all means, go ahead and purchase one. I'll stick with what I know works best for me and my eyesight under poor light conditions. :wink:


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I've included a bunch of reviews here all of them are positive. EVERYONE who's tried E Z V likes it. 100%! 
Yet on AT we have people creating negativity. Why else follow a thread for days when you're obviously not interested? Why the hate and negativity? I respect everyone's opinion. In fact, we're here to realize what people want. 

May I respectfully request change going forward? This thread was started to allow people to post and read other peoples experiences of the E Z V sight. TY!


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I've included a bunch of reviews here all of them are positive. EVERYONE who's tried E Z V likes it. 100%! 
Yet on AT we have people creating negativity. Why else follow a thread for days when you're obviously not interested? Why the hate and negativity? I respect everyone's opinion. In fact, we're here to realize what people want. 

May I respectfully request change going forward? This thread was started to allow people to post and read other peoples experiences of the E Z V sight. TY!


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

It looks like an interesting idea but I would like to see a way to fit this to my existing sight with well developed lateral, vertical, second and third axis adjustability. The sighting system may be great but the rest of the sight needs more development.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

teaz01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've included a bunch of reviews here all of them are positive. EVERYONE who's tried E Z V likes it. 100%!
> *Yet on AT we have people creating negativity.* Why else follow a thread for days when you're obviously not interested? *Why the hate and negativity*? I respect everyone's opinion. In fact, we're here to realize what people want.
> ...


Never understood this myself. Good luck with your idea, OP. Looks like it may be a winner. Too bad people want to opine on things they don't have experience with. That's like someone who has never eaten a hamburger telling you what it tastes like.

If people really want to be helpful, why not make your suggestions via PM, not pointing out what you THINK is wrong with something without knowing for sure. I'd rather we be archers helping each other be successful.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> *Pardon your ignorance dude*, but I have enough common sense and experience to know this will not work for me under the hunting conditions I spoke of. It just won't. Been there, done that with a few things similar.
> 
> I know he is excited about his new idea, and I hope it pays off for him, but this guy is a salesman. Plain and simple.
> 
> But by all means, go ahead and purchase one. I'll stick with what I know works best for me and my eyesight under poor light conditions. :wink:


That was rude, childish, and rather uncalled for. Not only will you stick with what's best for you, but you will also try your best to discourage innovations and creativity, that may lead to further innovations. 

Whether I like the product or not, I'm certainly not going to attempt to discourage someone from bringing new ideas to the table.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Found another review for the E Z V sight...

"I am not a big fan of change. I was hesitant to switch to the EZV sight. Once I tried it I loved it. It is simple and fast to use. It has boosted my confidence in shooting different ranges with my bow. It's going to be a great archery season with the EZV sight!"
-Jesse Stovall-


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I kind of feel the same. I mean, I have a great sight all set, already on my bow. It's got every adjustment and like 20 set screws. Why simplify, why try something new, why advance? 
We are all going to learn a ton when this EdgeGlo insert is done. ICW!

And I'd rather we be archers helping each other be successful too! :clap2: :amen:


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Will this be available in black?


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Oh Ya*


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello,

Still with me? Next 2 posts get one of these hats free...


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm interested. I will PM my mailing info.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's yours Mr. shot thru! 

1 left...


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Interesting for sure


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

caswell80 said:


> Interesting for sure


Hi caswell80,

We're happy to hear that from you!:cheers: Please PM me your shipping 411 'cause we're sending you a hat too!


----------



## Gutto1344 (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you have any dealers around SC I would like to see one in person!


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

teaz01 said:


> Hi caswell80,
> 
> We're happy to hear that from you!:cheers: Please PM me your shipping 411 'cause we're sending you a hat too!


Very generous...thank you!


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gutto1344 said:


> Do you have any dealers around SC I would like to see one in person!


Hi Gutto1344,

I contacted Aaron on the matter and unfortunately we don't have a SC dealer yet. Aaron is on the road picking up the inserts :dancing: but said he'll get on the net and contact some shops in your neck of the woods. If you like, you could mention the E Z V sight to your favorite dealer too, we have some great incentives for them! TY

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Good luck sir. I wish you the best of luck. I just swapped over to single pins and have both bows tuned and shooting darts. Otherwise, I may would bite this year.

I will follow your product and if the positive reviews keep stacking up I'll give it a try next year.

Now, what's the big deal with the guy being a salesman? He has a product he's proud of that probably works as advertised. It has a money back guarantee. Im sure many great ideas started like this one. I would have never picked a whisker biscuit to be such a good rest.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Tagged


Flinging sticks from strings ....


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Another E Z V review*

"EZ V Bow Sight"

"Last weekend I had the pleasure of meeting Aaron Lasco, inventor of the EZ V Bow Sight. Aaron offered me the opportunity to shoot his new sight I jumped at the opportunity, I had been hearing about this sight for quite a few months and have been itching to get my hands on it. Aaron came over saturday we unloaded an Elk, deer & a turkey as well as standard target with a deer silhouette on it for sighting in. Me and Arron first started at about 10 yards to start sighting in much like a standard pin sight you adjust the windage very similar, but without your typical dovetail axis." 

"Aaron & and I moved to twenty yards once I had a good group at ten, a few shots later and I was on at twenty moving moving all the way out to 60 I adjusted the sight and was ready to shoot at any distance by just aligning the shoulder and the last rib.I started pretty close shooting the elk first, of course my personal favorite. I shot shot a few times all around 25 -30 yards and the great thing was i didnt need to know I just adjusted the V between the shoulder and last rib all my shots were within an inch to 2 inch group and 2 in the the ten ring all without pins or knowing my actual distance. Ganging confidence moved somewhere between 40 - 50 yards again taking a few shots. I was amazed it worked perfect, all my shots again were within a 2-3 inch group and 2 out of five in the ten ring. i moved to 50-60 yards again same results, 2-3 inch shot group all vitals, my thoughts now were ok it works great on the elk, thats what I had sighted in for what about the turkey and deer."

"I again started fairly close around 20-25 yards my first shot was on the turkey I was a little high adjusting for what I just learned I shot again back and fourth between the deer and turkey all vital kill shots. Not to sound repetitive but i proceeded the same thing moving farther out all the way to 60 or so yards and always producing vital kill shots with consistent shot groups. But now for the question I asked Aaron from the very beginning how about quartering away shots. Now much like moving from the elk to the turkey or deer the chest size varies, all had to do was adjust my V window for a smaller chest size and no matter the degree of quartering away till I wouldn't take the shot anyway, I was always shooting within the vitals for kill shots every time every shot. Now mind you this was all within a couple hours of. I was jacked to say the least that and was thinking of how great this would be for my fourteen year old son to eliminate his doubt about distance. Me and Aaron talked for a while after shooting and Aaron offered to let me keep the sight for a couple days. I gladly accepted although i don't think Aaron quite realized how close he was to not getting it back."

"My thought was i had shot and had to do some adjusting to go between the animals but would that retain the next day cause lets face it there is no redo's in hunting, how i wish there was but at the end of the day if you cant produce the same results like with pins it's not going to work. I started shooting and not once did i have to rethink it, all my shots quartering away or size of animal every shot every time no matter my distance vital kill shots every time."

"Aaron my hats off to you I cant wait to be able to purchase 2 of these one for my son and myself. Thanks for the opportunity You truly have a great product here and I highly recommend this to any hunter my only thought would be this it is a new sight its not pins and although it sights in much like pins its not pins there is a small learning curve to it, simply cause there is nothing like it so make sure you read the instructions and even go to Aaron's web sight ezvsight.com and educate yourself a little before shooting it. You will be glad you did and Aaron thanks for your time as well as letting me borrow the sight for a few days make sure you reserve 2 for me."

-Rory Minjares-


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

E-Z-V Sight and Venator Gear, Inc. would like to thank Archery Idaho (208) 524-0161, Archery Invasion (208) 606-2013, and Downwind Archery (208) 523-2237 for their time and commitment! Great shops, please give 'em a call for all your archery needs!


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

E Z V is in the wild! Do you have one? Would you like to review it for other AT members? http://archerytalk.com/vb/reviews/showcat.php?cat=60
Thank you!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I received your insert yesterday. Have to say the marks are hard to see. I even went to my basement where I can adjust light intensity. If I put the insert in my hand and look at it straight ahead I can't see them in low light.This is my first review. Now I need to make the scope for it and put it on my bow. I would like to see how it will look with the light on the sight.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Outsider said:


> I received your insert yesterday. Have to say the marks are hard to see. I even went to my basement where I can adjust light intensity. If I put the insert in my hand and look at it straight ahead I can't see them in low light.This is my first review. Now I need to make the scope for it and put it on my bow. I would like to see how it will look with the light on the sight.


Hi,
E Z V sight has some great news on exactly your subject! I'll let Aaron make the announcement when he gets on. Here's a preview...


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Great news gang!
We have already improved the visibility of the tick marks....I'm headed to the plastic shop today (4 hr drive one way) to grab 17000 new parts. This has been a tricky machining process trying to get the light to bounce just right without stealing your focus from the V.
Rarely will you need the ticks, but when you do, well you do. Add a light, Shazam! But my state and many others do not allow it.

Everything we have shipped will be re- shipped Monday, just snap that one out and snap in the new one. Some really love it as it is but you can customize it to your eyes. These new ones really pop...just took a bit to dial it in.

Aaron


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

We've set up a Facebook page to answer questions and hopefully help anyone who needs it. In real time...

https://www.facebook.com/ezvsight/?fref=ts


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

We really appreciate the people who've purchased the EZV sight that are spending some time with their new sight! When you're ready and if you like, please consider posting a quick review for other ATers. We've also set up a page here in the AT Review section if you'd rather and thank you for your time.

http://archerytalk.com/vb/reviews/showcat.php?cat=60


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I look forward to these reviews from fellow AT'rs. Seeing I have been here a long time and didn't even realize there was a review section I think this is the best place to post findings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Interesting concept.

I dont like the level in the back of the sight. That needs to be front and center. Vital part of a sight. If your not level your shot will be way off at a distance.

Does the sight come with all the rings to sight in with or do you need to buy them all separate?


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

The reVolution continues! Hundreds have received their sights and loVing them...
New inserts with brighter ticks are being sent ...

Hammered with orders now...not much time for socializing...

Best to email [email protected]

Thanks !


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

arrowm said:


> The reVolution continues! Hundreds have received their sights and loVing them...
> New inserts with brighter ticks are being sent ...
> 
> Hammered with orders now...not much time for socializing...
> ...


Do all rings come with the site or are they extra????


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

enkriss said:


> Do all rings come with the site or are they extra????


Hi,

When ordering you stipulate your bows arrow speed and/or pin gap. Aaron sends you 3 inserts, 2 of which bracket your prescribed speed by 5 fps + and -. You pick the color insert and frame you want too.












http://www.ezvsight.com/e-z-v-sight


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Many have been able to shoot the sights they received this week. Most unfortunately are not AT guys but the couple that are have expressed exceptional experiences...they will give us their review soon, but check out our facebook for the rest...Happy guys and gals!


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

"I just put the EZV on my bow Thursday evening. Went to a 3-D shoot today. I hadn't tried it past 40 yards and the first target was 60 yards, no problem, same with the next 19, various sizes, and distances, while everyone else was ranging and picking pins, I wasn't even considering the distance. There were some sceptics in the group when we started, none by the time we finished. You've nailed it Aaron. Thanks again."
Ron Nail, Whitefish, Montana


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Dude, I'm hooked!! I'm converted for life on this new sight!!
Eligah Corrigan...Polson,MT


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

If you purchased the E-Z-V Sight, you should have received the following email:

The E-Z-V Sight V-Inserts have been improved to make the Tick-Marks brighter and more definitive. The Edge Glow colors have also been improved. Therefore, we are shipping to you the improved V-Inserts for free in the same size and color as your original order. 


When you receive your improved V-Inserts, just pop-out the old V-Insert and replace it with the new. There should be no need to sight-in again if you have already done so. 


I have attached a photo of the improved V-Inserts. Much better!

(They will ship Monday)


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok well I got my EZV sight earlier this week and I've had a little time to mess around with it. I would really like some more time with it since it is extremely hot here right now and I've only shot it a any distance for about 1 hour each time on two separate occasions but so far I am pleasently surprised with it! I was extremely skeptical about this sight, had a lot of questions and honestly doubted a lot of what was being said about it. I decided to quit being critical and just give it a try. With a money back guarantee I really didn't have anything to lose. I got sighted in in about 30 minutes. My bow shoots 276 I have a 29.5 inch draw and I have no idea what my peep to sight length is but the right insert for me ended up being the 270 insert. I think they have it pretty well figured out that most guys will be in that 3 insert range of there bow speed but if you aren't they will send you the right one so no real worries there. 
On to how it shot....

I have a glen del buck target that is pretty shot up so I just took the core out to use it as my "vitals" to test out the range finding ability. Just stepping off to random yardage and shooting by bracketing the glen del insert yeilded pretty acceptable results out to about 40 yards. Past that it gets a little tougher to be precise for me and I am not one of the guys who would trade this sight for a range finder but if I had a situation where ranging wasn't an option and the deer was at 40 or under I believe I could use the V and put it in the killzone every time. I did in practice.

Now this is probably my favorite part of the sight.... Using the tick marks. I shot out to 70 yards using the tick marks and what I found was that I could match my accuracy with a spot hog single pin much easier than I expected. 20/70 I was shooting my normal groups pretty much by using the ticks. Just bracket the target using the ticks for the hieght and my mind centered up the spot I wanted to hit pretty much on its own, then I run my shot (I shoot back tension). And this was average result at 60 yards








I don't have target panic, I don't advise people to shoot as fast as they can because I believe this can lead to target panic but there is a calming effect and a lot less perceived movement with this sight and it can minimalize one critical factor of target panic and that would be a jumpy pin. I also have some eye issues, I have astigmatism and I have been getting a double pin with my other sights. The eye doctor adjusted my prescription and it helped but didn't take it completely away. Not an issue with the EVZ for me since there is no pin. Now I don't have to remember to change contacts as I have a certain one that I am suppose to shoot with that helps with the double pin but doesn't give me as good of long range vision as my normal pair.

Overall I went from expecting to shoot this sight for a week and sending it back to someone who is pretty convinced that I can hunt with this sight. I don't want to sacrifice accuracy for simplicity and getting a shot off faster but so far I am happy to say I believe I've maintained accuracy with this sight.

I will be spending more time with it, I think there is a learning curve to being able to effectively range and shoot with the V but if I never get it I am pretty happy about how I can shoot using the range finder and the tick marks. I love being able to clearly see what I'm trying to hit. Much like guys who use a circle for spot shooting. 
When the heat lets up and I get time there is an archery range with 3D targets not to far from me. I'll be going there to really test out how it goes on different size targets using the V to range find and shoot so I'll report back then 

The other thing is I have spoken to Aaron a few times and he is a good guy. The customer service aspect is there. He is passionate, he has a good idea and is working on improvements to meet the desires of his potential customers 

He is sending everyone updated inserts with more defined tick marks which will be helpful and he is working on a model with 3rd axis. I took the housing and put it on my spot Hogg sigh with 3rd axis and have no complaints so far.

All of the shooting I did for this review was just with the sight as it came. Haven't got out to shoot since I got it all setup with 3rd axis other that about 18 yards at home but happy with the results there. I can still shoot bottle caps at 18 yards with this sight.

My advise one AT member to another is if you think you might like this sight but you are worried and have questions is to give it a try and don't overthink it. I'm glad I didn't write it off like I almost did. They have a money back guarantee so it's really risk free to try it out. You may like it or you may not but I don't believe it's a gimmick. I think it can work very well for a lot of people even though I know it will not be for everyone 

Thanks for reading


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Following


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the review bhutso and I look forward to hearing more. The thing that has me the most interested about this sight is the open view of the target and letting your brain naturally just center the shot. I have a little tp that comes from me wanting to be so precise as to having my pin on an exact location that every once in a while I completely send an arrow off target. I think a sight like this would alleviate my issue of trying to be perfect, giving me a more relaxed feeling. I really hope this sight ends up getting a lot of good reviews and Aaron continues to make small improvements to the sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

dhom said:


> Thanks for the review bhutso and I look forward to hearing more. The thing that has me the most interested about this sight is the open view of the target and letting your brain naturally just center the shot. I have a little tp that comes from me wanting to be so precise as to having my pin on an exact location that every once in a while I completely send an arrow off target. I think a sight like this would alleviate my issue of trying to be perfect, giving me a more relaxed feeling. I really hope this sight ends up getting a lot of good reviews and Aaron continues to make small improvements to the sight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, sounds like you and I have the same tendency. Shooting backtension especially at longer ranges 40-50+ or when I'm under pressure I have a tendency to "over aim". I see my pin bouncing more than usual and I will start and stop my shot as I drift off or if my pin isn't as still as I like. This way of shooting has really helped with that so far. Line the ticks up then run my shot and look at my spot and I don't notice as much movement in my sight picture.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so happy to hear your success. I truly would not have entered the "manufacturing" side of archery unless it was a product I believed would help my fellow bowhunting brethren. We are a very small family...

That being said, although I do have much engineering experience, I want to help not push my ideas...Let me know you thoughts and needs and we'll eVolVe together.

"Venator" is old Latin for Bowhunter...Venator Gear will push to build smart products that truly help, as simply as possible. 
So much "technology" gets MORE complicated, I have trouble with my "smart" phone. We wish to use the KISS principle and yet advance our passion as ethical sportsman without diminishing it's challenges...together

Keep it rolling forward...
Aaron


----------



## wis. bowhunter (Dec 23, 2002)

Hello Aaron I have a question for you on sighting in this sight. On your website it says to start at 10 yards and sight in your first tick mark with steps 1-4 Then you do the same with the tick marks at 20-30-40-50 If you are sighted in with the 10 yard tick mark shouldnt you be sighted in with all the rest of your tick marks.? Thanks Jeff W.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually, I have to re-film sighting in video...we deleted the 10yd tick, whats the point right? Back to your question...just like "wiggling in" your gang adjustable windage on any sight, we're "wiggling in" both X AND Y axis's. It may look perfect, within an inch or so at twenty, but the further out you fine tune the MORE perfect your closer distances become. Provided of course your have the correct insert installed. I recommend, before you wear out your arms, shoot a few at 10, again at 20,get it "pretty good,then second ticks at 30...then go back to 20 and verify your groups havent climbed or dropped...if so swap inserts (+5fps or-5fps) then continue farther and farther distances. They should "fall in" to place. Each insert is 5 fps, within the three provided, you'll nail it. A few "verification arrows" early on will make sure your "calibrated to your bow's trajectory". 1 pound of bow weight, on most bows, is 5 fps..If your tweening at say 287fps, I'd turn your limb bolts a 1/4 turn (1/4#)...You'll never notice it either up or down, but it will be a perfect match then.

Good shooting..
email me anytime
[email protected] and check our Facebook ...much there


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

What do you think of Arrowms latest tweek?









VS


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

teaz01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you think of Arrowms latest tweek?
> 
> ...


That's what I did with a sharpie and i like it much better. Can see them even past legal light 
Didn't have much luck shooting today just using the V and bracketing vitals on the 3D targets but I'm still happy with using the tick marks and knowing the range


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Will the housing fit in other sight brackets?

Can i buy just the head?

Is the scope mounting standard size? Ie will the head fit my spot hogg?


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

enkriss said:


> Will the housing fit in other sight brackets?
> 
> Can i buy just the head?
> 
> Is the scope mounting standard size? Ie will the head fit my spot hogg?


Hi,

IDK about interchangeably with other manufactures scope mounts or brackets. I can tell you the EZV insert is 2" OD and the scope stem is 1/2"....


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Unfortunately guys, the insets snap into our scopes only...working on a 3rd axis adapter for those wanting it...and a light kit, and EZVX for crossbows...much to come...eVolVe with us!

Many great reviews on our Facebook too...seems everyone likes the lines printed on the ticks...gonna print them today


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

arrowm said:


> Unfortunately guys, the insets snap into our scopes only...working on a 3rd axis adapter for those wanting it...and a light kit, and EZVX for crossbows...much to come...eVolVe with us!
> 
> Many great reviews on our Facebook too...seems everyone likes the lines printed on the ticks...gonna print them today



Can we buy the head without the base?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not sure but I received exactly same insert as the one I have right now. Except the color is green instead of yellow.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Outsider,

I've texted Arrowm for you but I'm not sure he's not on the road. Please email him here [email protected]


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys
Sorry we cannot take the sights apart to sell pieces. We are however still offering a 30 day money-back guarantee through July. Try one, you'll loVe it! As for the inserts, everyones eyes are a bit different. Once sighted in, the need for the tick marks is very minimal but you want them when you want them. Most of the time, you just use the V and touch it off..Getting the tick marks bright enough, but not distracting as to steal focus, is a tricky balance. The second set of inserts we mailed at no cost (cost us $700 in shipping) were the new ones with the ticks 4x higher to gather more light and make it EZ if a guy wanted to customize it to his/her liking with a Sharpie. As for the color, I am so sorry about that. We were trying to stick with 3 colors to launch. Flo green, flo red and pink. As we diluted the pigment we got a Chartruse that was AWESOME. We were shooting for flo green, so we called it that. BUT, the darker green was also bad ass so we just had to keep it. SOOO, now there are four. The "Chartruse" became yellow and the darker green became "flo green". 
Thank you for your patience,

Let us know what colors we should work on next....flo orange?

Aaron


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I hunt a variety of game in RSA.
Can you please explain how the sight works with different size ribcage?
The ribcage of a small springbuck is way smaller than a 1 ton Eland for example.
Thanks


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

You bet
The V is set for large game like whitetail,elk,sheep etc...the actual width of the rib cage varies so little the impact point is still within a 3" circle. Watch our videos on our website or YouTube. On the face of the V are "tick marks" preset for 20,30,40 yds out to 80 on most. With these, you can do what any sight will do on a tiny target such as small game or spots. 
Aaron


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

bhutso said:


> No problem, sounds like you and I have the same tendency. Shooting backtension especially at longer ranges 40-50+ or when I'm under pressure I have a tendency to "over aim". I see my pin bouncing more than usual and I will start and stop my shot as I drift off or if my pin isn't as still as I like. This way of shooting has really helped with that so far. Line the ticks up then run my shot and look at my spot and I don't notice as much movement in my sight picture.


Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

I would also like to see more reviews from AT people that now have the EZV sight.


----------



## llt deer (Feb 8, 2008)

I have read all the reviews, and have yet to here someone say how this works under low light conditions. For the ranging portion to work you have to see each side of the vital area. Take bear hunting for instance,where most of your shots are in very poor light .As for the level being in the back. I use a level while practicing ,but in the heat of the battle who really looks at there level? I understand your concept and understand not everything works for everyone.Good luck.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

:set1_signs009::happy1:


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Arrowm is at it again... Left vs Right?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

arrowm said:


> You bet
> The V is set for large game like whitetail,elk,sheep etc...the actual width of the rib cage varies so little the impact point is still within a 3" circle. Watch our videos on our website or YouTube. On the face of the V are "tick marks" preset for 20,30,40 yds out to 80 on most. With these, you can do what any sight will do on a tiny target such as small game or spots.
> Aaron


Aaron: I like your design. We had a similar device years ago called it the whitetail range finder. It worked off the top of the deer's back to the bottom of the deer's belly. 17 inches is what represented a 140 lb whitetail. It worked on a yearling to a 200 lb deer within an inch. It however didn't work for turkey, bear, or elk. The reason for this simply was the size of the animal. *I'm sure there is an explanation I just can't figure it out.* Lets take the extreme. In S. Africa " which is what was discussed above" They hunt anything from as large as elephants, rhino, down to monkeys and dyker. Can you help me out? I'm just a little confused on this.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

dhom said:


> Any updates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I've shot it at the range at different size targets from 20-40 yards. 
I compared using the V sight with the tick marks 
Using the V as a rangefinder 
And my single pin spot Hogg 

What I found was that I was only slightly less accurate with the V and tick marks compared to my single pin dialed to the exact yardage 
But I also found that bracketing the vitals did not work for me. there were 9 targets 3 deer 2 pigs a small bear, a grizzley, a cougar and a coyote 
3 at 20 
3 at 30 
3 at 40 

All shooting for center 12s

Single pin 
3 12s
7 10s

V with tick marks 
1-12
7-10s
1-8

V as a rangefinder 

6-8s 
2-5s
And a 0
The miss was low on a 40 yard deer 

I don't know if I could practice it more and get better at rangefinding but I don't trust it at this point 

I still like shooting the sight with the tick marks 
It's much better than a multi pin sight to me this way so now 
I'm left with the choice between using the single pin and worrying about Adjusting it for yardage or using the EZV and using the tick marks 
It's not an easy choice and I haven't made it yet 

I do like the product 
Aaron has been extremely nice and helpful to me and I wish him well 
But I do not trust just to go bracket the vitals and shoot at game

I don't think there is any replacement for a rangefinder


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Love to hear all comments and suggestions. As for the belly and back method, I have found up to 30% variance on both the size of the animal but also with incline or decline angles! changing that dimension. Width of rib cage is far closer...on game we hunt that is. Elephant would require just tick mark aiming I would guess but deer, elk, shooter sized bears, turkey...deadly accurate. I haven't studied a mountain lion yet, don't know I'll ever get that chance but even moose, arrow drops 1 1/2 " ( who cares on a moose with lungs like garbage can lids)
Honestly, I never go into the woods without my rangefinder but I HAVE been caught many many times without a second to use it. 50 yards or more...MANDATORY. I am really good with just the V to 60 but I just won't. The V will get you within 5% of the distance...5% beyond 50yds is in my opinion too risky...I like EM under 50 but if your sure of your shot, range it and use the ticks for anxiety-less accuracy.
When seconds count
Aaron


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

teaz01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Arrowm is at it again... Left vs Right?
> 
> View attachment 4599378


Left


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

bhutso said:


> Yeah I've shot it at the range at different size targets from 20-40 yards.
> I compared using the V sight with the tick marks
> Using the V as a rangefinder
> And my single pin spot Hogg
> ...


Thanks, you have confirmed a lot of my feelings. With all the purchases I can't believe your the only one posting a review. I also believe there was a member who was supposed to be sent one to review we have not heard from. Hopefully more reviews from AT members will start coming in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

dhom said:


> Thanks, you have confirmed a lot of my feelings. With all the purchases I can't believe your the only one posting a review. I also believe there was a member who was supposed to be sent one to review we have not heard from. Hopefully more reviews from AT members will start coming in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, I'm sure there will be more reviews to come along.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm...left vs right? The sight is completely reversible for lefties...

Well after 1600 miles looping Montana, many many more bow hunters have tripled their confidence and many more dealers are stocked and ready...watch our Facebook...most just are not AT participants...bummer


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

arrowm said:


> Hmmm...watch our Facebook...most just are not AT participants...bummer


Unfortunately a lot don't use Facebook including myself and without actual known AT reviews you will have a hard sell here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

A few E Z V reviews are trickling in on Facebook. We know the science and we've done the math. We'll wait.

To those who're shooting E Z V, if you like, please take a moment to share. We've also set up a page in the REVIEW section if you'd rather...


Here's some Montana gals who like their EZV sight! 








Shooter: Andrea Banhai


And here's some guys stackin with the E Z V! 








Shooters: Braxton and Mason Lasco


They're all hitting ethical, effective, and lethal shots with their E Z V sights!
My favorite part is the distance off of the shoulder E Z V imparts. Good luck to them all this season!


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Others...

https://www.facebook.com/ezvsight/posts_to_page/


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Here's a new E Z V sight in video for everyone!






http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Fresh from Facebook.

"After shooting this sight last week , I was truly amazed at how quickly I could react to random distances while shooting my 3d deer target without the assistance of my range finder . Another benefit for me was with sight marks on both sides it helped calm my natural target panic .
Aaron Lasco owner makes a great product & I think its very lethal for open country spot & stalk hunting .
If you have any questions on this product just contact Aaron Lasco ."
-Scott Geddes- Mount Angel, Oregon

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Another facebook submission...

"I have one and I can't tell everyone enough really how much I love this sight. Easy to use! Very accurate more so now then with my other sight! Thanks Arron! These still are amazing! Love them! Out of the box onto the bow, with in the first 5 arrows at 30 yards. Amazing!!!!!"
-Andrea Banyai


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

bhutso said:


> No problem, I'm sure there will be more reviews to come along.


I was hoping you were right. Still waiting for genuine and real reviews.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Dhom....we've posted dozens of reviews from across the country...about 2% had issues wanting 3rd axis or a light, still to come.

Try one...decide for yourself...over twenty years of owning my own pro shop I have certainly learned no product is right for everyone, and it's a good thing cause we're buried in orders...

98% of them have a new found confidence or are able to hunt without glasses or contacts...Most loVe it

"Building better bow hunters" hunt in' pics soon!! Antelope Monday...them buggers are fast...E-Z-V is faster!

Aaron


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

arrowm said:


> Dhom....we've posted dozens of reviews from across the country...about 2% had issues wanting 3rd axis or a light, still to come.
> 
> Try one...decide for yourself...over twenty years of owning my own pro shop I have certainly learned no product is right for everyone, and it's a good thing cause we're buried in orders...
> 
> ...


Your PM has been responded to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

I too am keeping an eye on archery talk reviews. I don't do facebook anymore. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm curious about the hunting without contacts comment. I don't see how this would make a difference, and I have a relatively light prescription. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> I'm curious about the hunting without contacts comment. I don't see how this would make a difference, and I have a relatively light prescription.


Hi,
It's actually a common remark to the E ZV sight. Arrowm could expound on the matter as he's witnessed a few shooters with eye sight issues that have commended the sight for that very reason.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like one big promo for an unsponsored AT retailer/manufactuer


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Actually E Z V Sight is a proud sponsor of AT.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Of course we're a sponsor...

With the absence of the fiber and pin all together, many shooters have been shocked, overjoyed, and hooked on the E-Z-V just because they no longer have to wear contacts, glasses, or lenses in their peep sights...wish I planned that, but it was a great bonus!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

arrowm said:


> Love to hear all comments and suggestions.* As for the belly and back method, I have found up to 30% variance on both the size of the animal but also with incline or decline angles! changing that dimension. Width of rib cage is far closer...on game we hunt that is.* Elephant would require just tick mark aiming I would guess but deer, elk, shooter sized bears, turkey...deadly accurate. I haven't studied a mountain lion yet, don't know I'll ever get that chance but even moose, arrow drops 1 1/2 " ( who cares on a moose with lungs like garbage can lids)
> Honestly, I never go into the woods without my rangefinder but I HAVE been caught many many times without a second to use it. 50 yards or more...MANDATORY. I am really good with just the V to 60 but I just won't. The V will get you within 5% of the distance...5% beyond 50yds is in my opinion too risky...I like EM under 50 but if your sure of your shot, range it and use the ticks for anxiety-less accuracy.
> When seconds count
> Aaron


We based our belly to back method on just whitetail deer. Going from memory a 150 lb live weight deer was 17" belly to back. For every 50 pounds it was only one inch difference belly to back. A 100 pound deer was 16" and a 200 lb deer was 18". One inch off equaled about a yard difference in distance. Hills and valleys did make a little difference but I would think that difference would also affect the EZV. 
I may be wrong but I would think, deer, elk, shooter sized bears, turkey all have different size rib cages, which should affect the range. Not looking to argue, just trying to figure this out. :noidea:


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*I've got another live one!*

Hi,


"Looks pretty good on there and shoots damn good :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up"
-Zach Sanders


















Shooter: Zach Sanders "30 yards"


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd be interested in trying one but at the price point I saw I could buy a cbe or axcel I would be interested in an insert @ the $30 price point should be perfectly doable use the slots for pins as the mounting point. But for $140 I don't see it happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Phllhair,

I'm in the same boat, every sight I like is $300. The E Z V sight is only half of that and ever since I got mine...


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

teaz01 said:


> Hi Phllhair,
> 
> I'm in the same boat, every sight I like is $300. The E Z V sight is only half of that and ever since I got mine...
> 
> View attachment 4674545


I am still interested in this sight but will wait til it proves itself and more feedback form AT members presents itself as I am not completely sold. In the meantime I continue following this thread. With your post above lets at least be real. It's not a $300 sight and if you compare other sights in that price point it is missing third axis and micro adjust. I know it has been mentioned third axis being added in the future but adding to the $140 cost I would definitely be out at that point. Even at $140 for no micro adjust or third axis would be hard to swallow. 
I know you guys would prefer glowing and positive posts but I am a potential buyer and would be willing to bet I reflect the thoughts of others. 
I apologize in advance if you don't like my skepticism mixed in with my interest but it is real.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Archery Connection in Phenix City, Alabama*

From E Z V Sights on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ezvsight/


"In stock at Archery Connection Phenix City, Al., come try one out in our indoor ranges out to 45 yards." 

http://www.archeryconnection.net/#!


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*This just in on the E Z V Sight!*

"40 yrds "










-Zach Saunders


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*V for E Z V !*

"Red- 30 yards and green- 40 yards"









-Ryan Jones


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EZV Sight Facebook*

"I have one and I can't tell everyone enough really how much I love this sight. Easy to use! Very accurate more so now then with my other sight! Thanks Arron! These still are amazing! Love them! Out of the box onto the bow, with in the first 5 arrows at 30 yards. Amazing!!!!!" -Andrea Banyai 


https://www.facebook.com/ezvsight/?fref=ts


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

So there must be some AT members out there that have been using this sight for some time now, how about it, what are your thoughts on its accuracy... User friendly??? 
Cmon lets see some real unbiased reviews of this sight from the members that have received one.


----------



## Donald K Dean (Jul 8, 2007)

sweet


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*E Z V sight finds another fan!*










"First time I've ever just walked around without ranging my target...this was 5 shots, anywhere from 20+yards to over 50. #ezv"

"I really couldn't be happier with it. I actually lost two arrow's last weekend shooting over 65 yards (I didn't range it till I shot) both arrows were low. By watching your new video (that small target that you threw out was the one I shot at exactly) I know now why I missed. I was judging my shot in the Vidal's of deer or elk, not the size of that ball, that's why I shot low. I really couldn't be happier with this site. Excited for the future of this site"
-Clint Como 


ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Congratulations Ron for first blood with the E Z V Sight!*

"Just back from our elk hunt in southwest Montana. Does the EZV work on elk you sceptics ask. I know I would have missed this shot with my old sight, no time to range the distance, the EZV did exactly what it was supposed to do."
-Ron Nail









http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

"I'll add a bit more to the story. I called this cow in, and at one point she was within 15 yards, maybe closer, but there was no shot. Maybe some of you guys have experienced this uncanny ability of these critters to stop with their vitals behind a tree, while their head and neck peer around that tree at you.I was at full draw and held as long as I could, which wasn't long enough, and when I let off she ran of course, and aways out there. At first I thought to try and guess the yardage, and then told myself just let the site do what it is designed to do. In only a second the "V" framed the vitals, I released and the arrow went dead center through both lungs, she did not suffer, in less than 10 seconds she was down. How far was the shot, I don't know, but down passed the middle of the V. I'm sold!"
-Ron Nail


http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

"Doing it EZV STYLE BABY😁😁😁!!!"
-Robert Schneider III‎









http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Another happy E Z V sight customer!*

"Loving it"
-Clint Como



http://ezvsight.com


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Been a while since I seen this self promotion her on AT


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Robert43 said:


> Been a while since I seen this self promotion her on AT


You got that right......self promotion. Go back through the posts and see just how many were posted by the same salesman.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Skeeter 58 said:


> You got that right......self promotion. Go back through the posts and see just how many were posted by the same salesman.


Hi yes just like those infomercials on tv
Soon we see him telling us some big name 3D shooters like Levi gone to them LOL


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

They should've left it to the experts and hired a marketing firm instead of someone who thinks they can promote. Would have been money well invested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
E Z V sights is a paid sponsor on Archery Talk. :exclaim: All of my posts are direct quotes and pictures from people compelled to comment about their experience with the E Z V sight on Facebook. 
I don't know why but for some reason they're not relating their experiences here ??? :noidea:


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations to Colter on his first harvested deer! Colter was one of my archery students as a archery pro-shop owner since he was 6-years old. So proud of him!


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Way to go Colter! She's a beaut! :hello2::banana::set1_applaud:


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*E Z V sight fills the freezer!*










http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Jesse Stoval filling tags with the E Z V sight*










http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EZV Sight smokes small game too!*








-Ben VanHelding



http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EZV Sight. Simple is a strategy!*






















http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EZV sight nailed by Mr Nail.*

"Amazingly fast in acquiring the target, no pins in the way to block your view. This is no gimmick. I have taken two animals so far this season using the EZV. I don't think there is anything out there that compares."
-Ron Nail 


https://www.facebook.com/ezvsight/

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

I think it would be money well spent to send one to a trusted member of AT for an honest review instead of copying and posting reviews from Facebook. Personally in my short time here I believe dhom to be an honest and trustworthy member who would give an honest review of your product. You're losing your target audience by your self promotion. If you believe that strongly in your product, then send one to a few members and allow them to test it out. If they like it they can pay you for it and post their review.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

teaz01 said:


> View attachment 4849386
> 
> 
> 
> http://ezvsight.com


Really!!
Guess the freezer was empty huh?

Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Not gonna to harm nor start a flame ... 

Have to admit the product itself seems to be quite interesting ... but then whole "marketing campaign", or more exactly its _STYLE_ makes it little bit untrustworthy for my old humble brain ... sounds like all those "snake oils commercials" on TV, a little bit. Instead of hundreds "geetings and thanks" from "noname" guys, who unfortunately are not members here, I'd prefer one serious review from trusted AT member. 

Anyway, it'd be great to have an option to buy just a "V ring" for my sight/scope (Axcel) for some reasonable price .. 

TW


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Twitko if you look at thier facebook page there is not one review from a credible source on there, its all posted by e z v themselves


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

nswarcher said:


> Twitko if you look at thier facebook page there is not one review from a credible source on there, its all posted by e z v themselves


Could be  still ... all of us know this is not the best sight on the market (and never will be), but I find this concept/idea interesting and thus I believe it could work for some guys .... and I really would like to hear some serious/trusted opinion/reviews here ... 

as I mentioned above, if there is just "V ring option" suitable for my Axcel 41 scope & reasonably priced, I give it a try myself .. but in no case I will remove my trusted and appreciated Axcel sight (body and scope) from my bow ... 

TW


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

No adaptors but im sure with a mill or lathe you could make something, the v snaps in so its not threaded which would be the biggest obstacle


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

So how much does this set a guy back who wants to give it a try? 

Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Twitko,

The E Z V sight ranging feature is new to the archery industry. Snake oil? No, it's just a stadiametric ranging sight. Ranging technology like microwave, infrared, or laser is easier and more accurate but don't challenge any sniper worth their salt as "milling a target" is the exact same principle as the E Z V sight uses. It works and has for hundreds of years!

Besides the ranging feature, only the E Z V sight has ballistic compensation built into it. We build an insert specifically for every 5 fps of arrow speed. Each E Z V sight is packaged with multiple inserts so if your arrow choice changes, the E Z V sight changes too! 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadiametric_rangefinding
http://www.wikihow.com/Calculate-Distances-With-a-Mil-Dot-Rifle-Scope


http://ezvsight.com


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Twitko said:


> Not gonna to harm nor start a flame ...
> 
> Have to admit the product itself seems to be quite interesting ... but then whole "marketing campaign", or more exactly its _STYLE_ makes it little bit untrustworthy for my old humble brain ... sounds like all those "snake oils commercials" on TV, a little bit. Instead of hundreds "geetings and thanks" from "noname" guys, who unfortunately are not members here, I'd prefer one serious review from trusted AT member.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. I was interested enough in this sight and had an order place when they first introduced them here. But, I started to feel uncomfortable with the "Snake Oil" sell job from the hokey videos to the perceived fake posts, pictures, and unprofessional responses to questions from forum members that I cancelled my order.
I do think this sight has potential and can fill a certain niche but they went about promoting it wrong. Plus, as the owner and creator you cannot get upset or lash out at people who have honest questions and concerns that feel the videos really don't answer no matter how much you believe they do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

ruttnwapati said:


> How does it compensate for an up or downhill angle?


Hi,

The E Z V sight uses a fixed reticle. Like all fixed aiming point sights, there is no compensation. Learn your equipment...


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

nswarcher said:


> Twitko if you look at thier facebook page there is not one review from a credible source on there, its all posted by e z v themselves


Hi,

Wrong... https://www.facebook.com/ezvsight/ In case you missed it...

"Amazingly fast in acquiring the target, no pins in the way to block your view. This is no gimmick. I have taken two animals so far this season using the EZV. I don't think there is anything out there that compares."
-Ron Nail


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*E Z V sight is doin work for Mr Nail !*

"EZV worked perfectly yesterday evening on a whitetail deer b-tag. I didn't get pictures this time, but will make sure the camera is along next time."
-Ron Nail


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*First deer, fifty yards, FTW! Great job Ginger!*








- Ginger Huston


http://ezvsight.com


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

dhom said:


> I have to agree with you. I was interested enough in this sight and had an order place when they first introduced them here. But, I started to feel uncomfortable with the "Snake Oil" sell job from the hokey videos to the perceived fake posts, pictures, and unprofessional responses to questions from forum members that I cancelled my order.
> I do think this sight has potential and can fill a certain niche but they went about promoting it wrong. Plus, as the owner and creator you cannot get upset or lash out at people who have honest questions and concerns that feel the videos really don't answer no matter how much you believe they do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought there were a few more that either ordered one or had a complimentary one sent to them for review.
What happened to those people, where are their reviews. Those are the ones I want to read, not some biased facebook postings.

How about it AT'ers that went ahead and ordered one, what say you.

And I agree with your assessment on their marketing strategy...lets just say I'm skeptical.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

NYS Archer said:


> I thought there were a few more that either ordered one or had a complimentary one sent to them for review.
> What happened to those people, where are their reviews. Those are the ones I want to read, not some biased facebook postings.
> 
> How about it AT'ers that went ahead and ordered one, what say you.
> ...


like watching a train wreck in slow motion actually.....................

I did think about trying one of these out, but the snake oil approach has me running away................


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

NYS Archer said:


> I thought there were a few more that either ordered one or had a complimentary one sent to them for review.
> What happened to those people, where are their reviews. Those are the ones I want to read, not some biased facebook postings.
> 
> How about it AT'ers that went ahead and ordered one, what say you.
> ...


I believe ShPoet (??) was sent one but I have not seen a review from him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caihlen (Oct 28, 2012)

For what it's worth. I don't have an EZV sight. I'm too poor to pay attention at the moment or I would. For all the detractors, who feel uneasy about the marketing I will tell you this:
I know Aaron Lasko. He's a straight up guy and has good intentions for the archery community. He was a friend to me when I was down and I'll always have his back. I have heard from some folks up in Libby that the sight dos exactly what he says and are now shooting the EZV. 

Ken Campbell
Ferndale, Montana


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

dhom said:


> I believe ShPoet (??) was sent one but I have not seen a review from him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I did get one. Just before elk season. My bow was already tuned and sighted in and I did not want to mess with anything.

So, since season is over and I have new strings ordered for the bow, I put the sight on my hunting bow and went to the 3D range over the weekend.

I spent some time sighting it in. This by itself proved to be a problem. I am a long time archer and I'm pretty decent at it. When I hunt I like to shoot at hairs, not big areas like lungs. I really had problems centering my spot in the V. At least I was able to get 20 through 50 sighted in. Kind of. I then moved to the 3D range. The sight seemed to work pretty well as long as it was a deer, broadside. I still had problems centering the vitals in the sight. Lot's of left-right wandering. This was especially true if my footing was uneven. Out here, your footing is always uneven. On other sized animals it was useless. Since I hunt deer, elk and bear at the same time, the sight won't help me much.

I will say that I can really see this as a good thing for eastern archers that sit in a tree stand. I know what I'm talking about here because I grew up in the southeast.

So, I have the sight all packed up and I will be returning in the next few days.

That's my opinion. That's all.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the review. That pretty much reaffirms many people's concerns and questions about the site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes thanks for your opinions on this sight, you've answered my questions.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

That was my concern.....how can you put the vitals of an elk in the v at 20 yards and then place a rabbit or turkey at 20 (the same) in the v and be accurate? Not finding it to be a direct replacement for a range finder as stated in their ad or promo.
It looks like it would work as a fixed sight with tick marks for reference. Centerline.... that's up to you and your coordination. Please explain how it would replace a range finder! I shoot things from gophers to elk. Having a difficult time understanding the quick, no need to range theory with this sight......just put the vitals in the v claim doesn't make sense to me.
And to the supporter of this sight who sent me a pm....the above questions are my agenda. I realize the guy is your friend. That's cool. Not everyone is going to agree with his product. 
My money and my concerns.

Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you SHPoet for all your time spent and insight about the E Z V sight! I have a couple questions please?

You stated the E Z V sight ranging feature "seemed to work pretty well as long as it was a deer, broadside." In that you conclude that stadiametric rangefinding works, something we all know. My question is, in that as math is linear and the E Z V sight works on deer. Than in a direct ratio both up and down the E Z V sight can be used to milliradian or "mil" targets sized other than deer? 

You also stated your hold was negatively affected by uneven terrain. How does the sight bolted to your bow affect your choice of stance on uneven ground?

I also see there was an issue sighting the E Z V sight in. Was the insert mismatched to your bows trajectory? Righty tighty, lefty loosey? Follow the arrow?

If you need the return address please send me a PM for further help. Arrowm (Aaron's) buried in the 2017 line but will return to AT soon!


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Ruttin' i got the same pm, obviously pre-writteb copy and paste sales pitch


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

nswarcher said:


> Ruttin' i got the same pm, obviously pre-writteb copy and paste sales pitch


No, I asked him to amend his post as it was offencive to ethical hunting and above all, on this, we need to stand together! He did amend it.
I asked you what your malfunction was?


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Idea!*

Hi,
If ShPoet wants to play ball, E Z V Sights would like AT to choose the active, hunter, in good standing on AT to send the sight to! I'll pick up postage as I'd like it to go to the other side of the world. Keep me in the loop as we have a thing for '17 I'd like to include...:happy::banana::hello2:

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll throw 6 names out there of long standing members that I would trust.

Ontarget7 
Reezin11
Ex Wolverine 
Flinginarrows
Predator 
Maxemus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

For the record, SHPoet has been here a while and I have read many of his posts. I trust his review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

dhom said:


> I'll throw 6 names out there of long standing members that I would trust.
> 
> Ontarget7
> Reezin11
> ...


Sounds great! LETS PLAY BALL!!!

Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

ruttnwapati said:


> Sounds great! LETS PLAY BALL!!!
> 
> Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


 I see your base of operations is in Belgrade? Does Bill and Gabe at Big Sky Archery stock these? That's a guy I would stop by and discuss this with for a hunter and 3D shooters opinion that's straight up.

Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dhom said:


> I'll throw 6 names out there of long standing members that I would trust.
> 
> Ontarget7
> Reezin11
> ...


Interesting!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Interesting!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we found our tester. Couldn't as for a more qualified person to test your product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

ATers have spoken! ontarget, would you be interested in spending the time to try out and review the E Z V sight please? If so, please PM me your shipping address and thank you!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PM sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> PM sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane and the EZV folks, Just tell me where to send it. I've already got it boxed up with all the extra Vs you sent me. I can get it out tomorrow.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks SHPoet ! Thanks ontarget7 ! Thanks dhom & ruttnwapati !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You bet !! 
In talks with Aaron now so I look forward to doing a write-up on this sight. 

Thanks guys !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Shane on your review please state if you will trust this sight enough to just take it to any hunting with you.


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

I've fired all kinds of weapons with all kinds of sighting systems in my day, everything from bows to rocket launchers. The one thing they ALL have in common when it comes to operating them accurately: Aim small, miss small. This is a very interesting concept, but I'm skeptical that I could be as accurate as I'd like aiming into such a big window.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Shane on your review please state if you will trust this sight enough to just take it to any hunting with you.


You bet ! 

I'm picky as all get out so I look forward to taking this through the ringer, from proper setup and back to 80 yards. That looks to be the farthest distance with my specs. 

I am pretty accurate without a peep at all, just using a small tied in reference on the aim string to match a reference mark on the scope housing itself. I would say very close to pin accuracy out to 40 yards. 

I'm expecting this, with more reference points, to be fairly accurate after giving it a fair go through the learning curve. 

If it ends up being within the realm of accuracy that is acceptable to me I could see it being very handy in some hunting situations


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

VanBalls said:


> I've fired all kinds of weapons with all kinds of sighting systems in my day, everything from bows to rocket launchers. The one thing they ALL have in common when it comes to operating them accurately: Aim small, miss small. This is a very interesting concept, but I'm skeptical that I could be as accurate as I'd like aiming into such a big window.


Hi,
Great point! E Z V is a full blown hunting sight. It's about simplicity, durability, and being lightweight besides ballistic compensation and the target ranging feature. In that, I've found blurring the sight and concentrating on my target works best. 
My first "spot bow" an Alpine Silverado and lessons from Seeley taught me a bunch. Including aiming with the pin and let the target blur. I think people use what works for them. By blurring the E Z V, I'm letting my brain concentrate on "the spot" I just pull...


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*The E Z V drum keeps beating!*

"My new E-Z-V Sight gives me added confidence when still hunting deer in the thick rain forests of Oregon.
The E-Z-V sight with it's built in range finder gives me that quick reaction time I need to be successful."
"Great product Aaron Lasco"










-‎Scott Geddes‎


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Teaz01 for sending out another sight for review, I will be waiting for his unbiased opinion on your product.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking forward to Shane's review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Whew,
Hey bowhunters...sorry I've been away, been very very busy updating the new products and trying to get a collection of photos for the new catalog. The elk and the weather have not been cooperating as "I" planned. Maybe this weekend in the breaks.
I am overjoyed at the success the E-Z-V Sight has brought to so many and CAN'T WAIT to show what we've done for 2017. Our packaging was a complete disaster but we have professionals finishing the new stuff as we speak. I've been covering the floor with aluminum chips for weeks and they are almost ready...just in time for late season. My talents are in design, machining, and runnin' arrows through stuff, for those that have never brought a product to market, let me tell you, it's VERY costly and we've paid for our education. Some non-manufactures insist we spend tens of thousands of dollars on a "marketing group", yet I have received no donations...? To build products here, in the USA, is very expensive, but I insist...to write checks to Lee & Tiffany and inflate the cost of the product to the public, I will not do. So your stuck with us blue collar, dirt on our hands, hardworking Americans making and spreading the word of a product that can and WILL help you be a better, more ethical, bowhunter.

We have just about opened a dealer in every state, although I plan to shoot some hogs and axis in Hawaii to find a dealer there...I hope, so I hope you track one down and try our sight. Most have demo's for your testing. There is a list at ezvsight.com.

Now, a few answers to questions...obviously the sight works as stated as you've seen pictures and testimonies from across the country. The E-Z-V Sight does what EVERY can do but much, much more. Does it fit bunnies? You can shoot it like a "pin sight" and fill your pot, but it was built for big game. Deer? Yep..Elk? ...you bet!! Pics to prove it!
How can it "work" on a 10" paper plate but not on a 12" plate...really? Will the arrow impact the same point? Of course not, 1-2" lower, on an animal that has a kill zone the size of a pizza! DONE DEAL!! top of the heart...15 seconds, out cold! It's just math, and not difficult math at that...turns out the military has been using it for years. Are ALL men the same width? NOPE but it does work...nearly perfect. I am a level 4 certified NFAA coach, well I let it expire, but I have been in the company of many many pro shooters. MOST can "guess yardage to a target within 2 yds...THE PRO's! I have owned a shop for nearly twenty years and MOST people that are not pro's can't "guess" within 5 yds. Rangefinders are accurate, do it if you can...but if you have spent a few seasons out there, many times you can't. The E-Z-V Sight will get you within 5% of the distance...that's within' an inch of perfect impact point for many bows. Again, if you've spent a few seasons, I bet, you've shot under or over (I hope not wounded) a critter or two. That CAN'T happen with the E-Z-V Sight! It's different, a challenge to say the least without millions of dollars to have celebrities to convince you, but if you spend an hour, you'll "get it"!!

The dealers that have a demo set up on a bow can't keep em' in stock. Once you try it, honestly, pins seem archaic.

Our mission, is a common sense, no frills approach, to bettering the bowhunting community. Through extensive engineering, we will build products as simply as possible, to make them and support them HERE on US soil, as affordable as possible, so we never send jobs overseas AND assist our bowhunting brothers and sisters in their adventures ethically.

Join us


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Whew! 

Hey bowhunters...sorry... I've been very busy updating the new products and trying to get a collection of photos for the new catalog. The elk and the weather have not been cooperating as I planned. Maybe this weekend in the breaks.

I am overjoyed with the success that the E-Z-V Sight has brought to so many, and CAN'T WAIT to show what we've done for 2017. Our packaging was a complete disaster, but we have professionals finishing the new stuff as we speak. I've been covering the floor with aluminum chips for weeks and they are almost ready - just in time for late season. My talents are in design, machining, and runnin' arrows through stuff. For those that have never brought a product to market, let me tell you, it's VERY costly and we've paid for our education. Some non-manufactures insist we spend tens of thousands of dollars on a "marketing group", yet I have received any donations. Manufacturing a product in the USA is very expensive. Nevertheless, I refuse to write checks to “Lee & Tiffany” in order to prevent a product cost inflation to my fellow archers and bowhunters. So, your stuck with us blue collar, hands on, hardworking Americans making and spreading the word of a new product that can and WILL help you be a better, more ethical, bowhunter.

We have just about opened a dealer in every state, although I plan to shoot some hogs and axis in Hawaii to find a dealer there as well. I hope you will track one down and try our sight. Most have demos for your testing. There is a list at www.ezvsight.com.

Now, a few answers to questions. Obviously, the sight works as stated as you've seen pictures and testimonies from across the country. The E-Z-V Sight does what EVERY other sight can do, but much more. Does it fit bunnies? Although the E-Z-V was built for big game, you can still shoot it like a pin sight and fill your pot. Deer? Yep. Elk? You betcha with pictures and testimonials to prove it!

Will the arrow impact on a 12 inch paper plate at the same point as a 10 inch paper plate? Of course not. 1-2" lower, on an animal that has a kill zone the size of a pizza! DONE DEAL!! top of the heart...15 seconds, out cold! It's just math, and not difficult math at that. It turns out that the military has been using it for years. Are ALL men the same width? NOPE, but it does work - nearly perfectly. I am a level 4 certified NFAA coach, and have been in the company of many pro-shooters. MOST can guess yardage to a target within 2 yds...THE PRO's! I formally owned an archery pro-shop for nearly twenty years, and MOST people that are not pros can't guess within 5- yds. Rangefinders are accurate. Range if you can. However, if you have spent a few seasons out there, many times you can't. The E-Z-V Sight will get you within 5% of the distance - that's within an inch of a perfect impact point for many bows. Again, if you've spent a few seasons, I bet you've shot under or over (I hope not wounded) a critter or two. That CAN'T happen with the E-Z-V Sight! It's different - a challenge to say the least but without millions of dollars to have celebrities convince you. But… if you spend an hour, you'll get it!!

The dealers that have a demo set up on a bow can't keep em' in stock. Once you try it, honestly, pins seem archaic.

Our mission, is a common sense, no frills approach, to bettering the bowhunting community. Through extensive engineering, we build products as simply as possible and support them HERE on US soil as affordable as possible so that we may never have to send jobs overseas AND assist our bowhunting brothers and sisters in their adventures ethically.

Join us


----------



## vulcan (Oct 4, 2016)

Sounds like a great product


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

I've known Bill and Gabe many years, unfortunately, at least for now, I tried to keep a bit of loyalty to the first to call so Extreme Performance Archery has them in stock. I'll gladly add more to the area next year.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

We redesigned the bracket which know weighs only 6.9 oz. In addition, we updated the V-Insert color to neon chartreuse yellow which almost glows in the dark. It's awesome for low light conditions. Plus, we updated the tick-marks. They are now raised, pointed and black. 

The only reason we made the tick-marks more definitive and darker is because the public felt that darker tick-marks enabled them to better perfect their sighting-in. Otherwise, the tick-marks only purpose is for sighting-in during bright light conditions. After that, you simply shoot the V at any distance (even quartering-away). The tick-marks are no longer necessary, and your focus should be on using the V configuration at any random distance. Plus, lighter tick-marks allow you to eliminate anxiety and just focus on the V configuration. Nevertheless, the feedback we have received really like the darker and more definitive tick-marks.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want to improve your design then you should make the whole insert black on outside and the marks should be yellow. And so you can add a sight light and when you turn it on the marks only illuminate.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Outsider said:


> If you want to improve your design then you should make the whole insert black on outside and the marks should be yellow. And so you can add a sight light and when you turn it on the marks only illuminate.


I'm sorry, I think your missing the whole concept...the ticks are there for calibrating the V and shooting small targets, usually bright light. We tried to build ticks that vanish so as not to distract you from just shooting the V. Some have had a tougher time "letting go" of 40 yrs of "traditional aiming" and I understand so we bolded up the ticks. The relaxed, anxiety free aiming comes when you simply shoot the V for big game, low light mostly. Some wipe the ink off their ticks with alcohol once sighted in...it's a magical, enjoyable shooting method. See "E-Z-V Math" thread for more depth...we have two hot discussions.

Good hunting, I'm headed out


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

With my bad back after 35 years of bowhunting I had to go crossbow after two operations so would be very interested in the crossbow model but I'd have to hear some reviews first out of work with 3 kids don't have money to blow till I know a product works.


----------



## Bowen Aero (May 13, 2015)

I think so saw that design when I was abducted and taken up to The alien mother ship but they said similar sights had been phased out on rifles due to lack of precision.

Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bowen Aero said:


> I think so saw that design when I was abducted and taken up to The alien mother ship but they said similar sights had been phased out on rifles due to lack of precision.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22B using Tapatalk


Hi,
Really? Ever heard of an ACSS or mil dot reticle? Like the EZV reticle, ranging is accurate and immediate. No measurement unit to distance unit conversions like when using a milliradian (mil/mrad) system. FYI - Miling targets is how US Armed Forces train all snipers in the event electronic means of rangefinding would be detected or have malfunctioned.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*3 species with the EZV sight!*









-Jesse Stovall

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words buddy but I'm not interested , I have way, way too much on my plate. However I wish the very best for the inventor 



dhom said:


> I'll throw 6 names out there of long standing members that I would trust.
> 
> Ontarget7
> Reezin11
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, she arrived 
Guys, Let me know if you have some particular things you would like me to cover. I will do my best to be as thorough as possible when I do the review. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Two big things for me would be quartering shots and shooting at a deer where you are shooting through brush and you only have a small window to shoot through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Field of vision shooting turkeys, rabbits ,rock chucks and things of this size at longer distance......40 to 60 range
Where it sounds like its more if a pin sight than anything on small targets?

Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

And steep shots, like up in goat country


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You got it guys ! To give a fair review it will take some time to get through the learning curve but I will keep you posted. I don't want to prematurely write it off without being as thorough as possible. From proper setup, sighting in and target acquisition, I'm sure there will be a fair amount to get used to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

:smile::banana::happy1:


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Mr. Nail nails another...*









-Ron Nail

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> You got it guys ! To give a fair review it will take some time to get through the learning curve but I will keep you posted. I don't want to prematurely write it off without being as thorough as possible. From proper setup, sighting in and target acquisition, I'm sure there will be a fair amount to get used to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks for stepping up and giving a review.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Long range precision vs pin. I've seen you shoot long distance and you are an excellent shot but I wonder how comfortable and accurate you can be on those shots with this sighting system.

I'm far from a believer in this thing but trust your objective opinion limited only by my belief that you lean a little too heavily towards the "glass half full" side on everything archery whereas I tend to be a little more skeptical until proven otherwise (which you probably also know about me - lol).

Thanks Shane!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You can be skeptical, there is plenty of that to go around. We see it every year with new bow releases LOL . 
However you still can be skeptical and still have an open mind. I can list quite a few things I have brought up in the past, that I would get slammed for. Then fast forward to today and some of the things I brought up miraculously becomes common knowledge to quite a few now. 

Grip, cam synch in relation to vertical nock travel, arrow indexing and the different reaction you get that can effect the tuning process, bareshafts etc. This is just a few that I used to get slammed for, saying I was completely wrong. 
No, biggie to me. I knew the more people tested these things out the more they would realize the value. 

Unfortunately we have high winds the next 5 days so won't get much done testing the sight out. 

Keep you posted thou when I get some quality time behind it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

EZV sights is excited for an in depth review of the sight and patiently await ontarget7s feedback! 

Aaron and I, personally, thank ontarget7 for his time too! :thumb:


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EZV, Like Lays potato chips!*

"EZV number three. Did I mention that I am sold on this sight. Thanks Aaron."
-Ron Nail











http://ezvsight.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Crack up!!! Layin' em down!! Lol

2017 models nearly done...2016 models (couple ounces heavier) on sale now

[email protected]


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Almost forgot guys....I sent one to Myles Keller months ago and hadn't heard anything so I called him. He cracked a bone in his release hand and hadn't shot yet this year but...he is sooo excited to shoot the E-Z-V mounted on his bow impatiently waiting for him...soon. He absolutely loves the concept and has great expectations for the future...way cool. One of the Legends!


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Tag

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

dhom said:


> Two big things for me would be quartering shots and shooting at a deer where you are shooting through brush and you only have a small window to shoot through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should never take this shot with any sight, unless im missing what your saying


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

You are missing what I am saying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Still way windy to get it dialed in 
Decided to get it roughed in at 20 in my basement. 
Here is the first 3 arrows after rough sighting in. Your eyes will naturally let it fall down the center of the V











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Still way windy to get it dialed in
> Decided to get it roughed in at 20 in my basement.
> Here is the first 3 arrows after rough sighting in. Your eyes will naturally let it fall down the center of the V
> 
> ...


Did you use the 20 yard tick marks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, that is my initial rough sight in to the top tick marks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats a great group, but even better to use a paper plate or the correctly sized paper deer target enclosed. Putting tick marks at 3 & 9 O'clock positions on paper plates nearly fills the V. Especially target panic victims...


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

arrowm said:


> Thats a great group, but even better to use a paper plate or the correctly sized paper deer target enclosed. Putting tick marks at 3 & 9 O'clock positions on paper plates nearly fills the V. Especially target panic victims...


I'd rather have him not use the "paper plate" option. I want to see how precise they are without using something that fills in the "v".


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey gang,

Our 2017 models are just waiting for new packaging. In the meantime, our 2016 models just went on sale...$99

2017 model is couple ounces lighter...


----------



## theheadhunter (Jun 22, 2005)

Nope, not impressed.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*E Z V is made in the US to be a smarter sight.*


















-Primary Arms ACSS Reticle

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

It seems that this sight would be promising if the side hash marks were corresponding with an existing pin arrangement. However, they look almost symmetrically placed along the curves. Are they this way for a reason, or do they correspond with speed and old sight pin placement


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

teaz01 said:


> View attachment 4951201
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what your getting at with the reticle. I have 2 Vortex diamond back 4x20 scopes with the BDC. 1 on a .308 and the other on a 22-250. The hash marks will get you close. They are not as precise as they are made out to be. Even the engineers at Vortex Optics will admit that after a phone call calling them out on their promise of accuracy of the BDC. Too many variables between weapons and ammo to blanket a reticle to cover all and be magical.
Waiting for ontarget7 review before buying into this as the pins are blurring the older I get and I'm looking for a trouble free option in a sight.



Sent from my DL1010Q using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

If this doesn't work out you can probably get into infomercials. Hahaha I watched the video on the site and I think somewhere, billy mays was smiling. Good luck with these. I'm Not calling it a gimmick, but there have been so many gimmick items put out in the world, that anything out of the norm seems to be looked at that way. So anyone, like yourself, who thinks outside the box is facing an uphill battle. Good luck to ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> If this doesn't work out you can probably get into infomercials. Hahaha I watched the video on the site and I think somewhere, billy mays was smiling. Haha, just messing with ya. Good luck with these. I'm Not calling it a gimmick, but there have been so many gimmick items put out in the world, that anything out of the norm seems to be looked at that way. So anyone, like yourself, who thinks outside the box is facing an uphill battle. Good luck to ya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

ruttnwapati said:


> I see what your getting at with the reticle. I have 2 Vortex diamond back 4x20 scopes with the BDC. 1 on a .308 and the other on a 22-250. The hash marks will get you close. They are not as precise as they are made out to be. Even the engineers at Vortex Optics will admit that after a phone call calling them out on their promise of accuracy of the BDC. Too many variables between weapons and ammo to blanket a reticle to cover all and be magical.
> Waiting for ontarget7 review before buying into this as the pins are blurring the older I get and I'm looking for a trouble free option in a sight.


Hi ruttnwapati,

I agree with you as it pertains to the ACSS reticle, Primary Arms is averaging the average of two different calibers. (.308 & .223) 
The EZV sight is using the same ranging principle (stadiametric) but has an insert specific to every 5 FPS of arrow speed.

I have the ACSS in an ACOG on a 6.5 Creedmoor. I zeroed it at 300 and aim off otherwise. Although the hash marks are not perfect for the 6.5 ballistics, they are a standard. Like I've always said, "learn your equipment". :cheers:

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Stab 'em said:


> It seems that this sight would be promising if the side hash marks were corresponding with an existing pin arrangement. However, they look almost symmetrically placed along the curves. Are they this way for a reason, or do they correspond with speed and old sight pin placement


Hi,
The contour of the V and yardage ticks are mathematically plotted based on arrow velocity. The real trick is quit judging yardage and shooting with the tick marks. Rather frame your target with the V until you're looking at 16.5".









This is the sight in target supplied with every EZV sight. Distance between the two black dots? 16.5" The US military uses 18" but we all know what they're hunting... Learn to see +/- fractions of 16.5" FTW! Fast, while seeing your spot unimpeded, frame the shot and pull. EZ!

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Will be spending a little more time with it here shortly and give some more feedback. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Heck I'll buy one to try it. I like the concept. It does need a vertical wire( which may have been mentioned within the thread, I haven't read it all).


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Keith t said:


> Heck I'll buy one to try it. I like the concept. It does need a vertical wire( which may have been mentioned within the thread, I haven't read it all).


A piece of guitar wire would be easy to install in the ring for testing, and if you didn't like it you could always remove it.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Price?


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Stab 'em said:


> It seems that this sight would be promising if the side hash marks were corresponding with an existing pin arrangement. However, they look almost symmetrically placed along the curves. Are they this way for a reason, or do they correspond with speed and old sight pin placement


I'm not sure what your asking...the ticks are mathematically placed (like pins) according to each trajectory curve...Its so EZ now with programs like UNO and Archers Advantage, kinda silly to "guess" setting them manually anymore...


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

A few have asked for a vertical reference but thats half the cool having no obstructions, an open sight picture and your mind easily framing the target symmetrically.

As Teaz stated, many shoot this sight better than pins while using the tick marks but the real magic happens when you ignore the marks and just shoot the V. An instinctive feel/calm takes over...some wipe the ink off the ticks completely after sighting in. You can customize the colors and contrast to your liking. Trying to build what EVERYONE wants is tricky. Still wanting to shoot small targets, my ticks are green on the new Flo Yellow inserts...just enough so I can see em' when I WANT to see em'


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

This is the difference of impact point between deer sized animals and huge ones, elk, caribou, and moose. 1-2" lower, no problem!!


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Keith t said:


> Heck I'll buy one to try it. I like the concept. It does need a vertical wire( which may have been mentioned within the thread, I haven't read it all).


I have the sight and while the ranging function is still not something I trust, you don't need a wire. Your mind wants to center your spot on its own. That part is 100% true. My results when I ignore the ticks and just bracket 3D targets however still look nothing like what has been posted. However for a guy who has issue with blurry pins and cluttered sight pictures. The tick marks work quite well


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

In for the reviews. I am very intrigued


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Missouri in the house!*









-Richard Bradshaw

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

teaz01 said:


> View attachment 4961249
> 
> 
> -Richard Bradshaw
> ...


That looks like a regular sight??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Let me reword that. That sight looks like it has a camo finish. I thought you offered only black? Is that a camo prototype or not an ez v?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## air rn (Mar 26, 2007)

I looked on their website. Actually just ordered a sight. They have both black and a camp option. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsquerrel (Aug 16, 2008)

bhutso said:


> I have the sight and while the ranging function is still not something I trust, you don't need a wire. Your mind wants to center your spot on its own. That part is 100% true. My results when I ignore the ticks and just bracket 3D targets however still look nothing like what has been posted. However for a guy who has issue with blurry pins and cluttered sight pictures. The tick marks work quite well


I just ordered one because of the sale price and this review. I may try to give it a review if I have time to shoot it on my back up bow. I don"t want to switch over to a new design in the middle of hunting season.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

dhom said:


> Let me reword that. That sight looks like it has a camo finish. I thought you offered only black? Is that a camo prototype or not an ez v?


Hi dhom,
Ya brother you can order EZV in camo, it's an option on the purchase page. Next Vista pattern is in stock. Hopefully, we can get EVO soon!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

teaz01 said:


> Hi dhom,
> Ya brother you can order EZV in camo, it's an option on the purchase page. Next Vista pattern is in stock. Hopefully, we can get EVO soon!


When I originally ordered I believe black was the only option. Nice to have options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EZV sights appreciates you too!*

"First buck I've taken with EZ V Sights! Ill never use another sight again! Taken out at 46yrds."
-Richard Bradshaw

https://www.facebook.com/ezvsight/

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

redsquerrel said:


> I just ordered one because of the sale price and this review. I may try to give it a review if I have time to shoot it on my back up bow. I don"t want to switch over to a new design in the middle of hunting season.


Good deal,

That's pretty much where I'm at. Started the season with my single pin slider but It was a tough choice. Out to 40 yards knowing the range and using the tick marks my accuracy is fairly even between the two sights. When I bought the sight I was having double vision with my pin sight. Not an issue with the ezv. But my eye doctor was able to correct that for me so I went back to the single pin to extend my range to 50. I still debate back and forth because I'm not giving up much if any accuracy typical hunting distance with the ezv and it's faster to range and shoot that it is to range dial the pin and shoot. I go back and forth in my mind but like you don't want to change this late in the game when what I'm doing isn't broke


----------



## LogonFire (Sep 19, 2016)

Any international purchasing options?


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

LogonFire said:


> Any international purchasing options?


Hi,
Only a tentative in New Zealand so far, sorry. Where are you?


----------



## LogonFire (Sep 19, 2016)

teaz01 said:


> Hi,
> Only a tentative in New Zealand so far, sorry. Where are you?


Australia . . . I note the EZV website lists Australia as a country selection but it is not functional. Loaded the cart and then had to bail.

BTW . . . never trust a Kiwi .


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

LogonFire said:


> Australia . . . I note the EZV website lists Australia as a country selection but it is not functional. Loaded the cart and then had to bail.



Hi,
On it!


----------



## LogonFire (Sep 19, 2016)

teaz01 said:


> Hi,
> On it!


Great thanks. The issue was that I could select my country but not my state. The state selection only shows results for the US and Canada. The shopping application would also need to calculate rates for shipping internationally.

Cheers.


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

What changes have been made for the 2017 models.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

No sir, we offer it in black and camo, in fact our dipper is capable of 280 different patterns. The upcharge is a bit steep at $70 but those that want say Kryptec as we posted a picture of earlier or whatever...nearly anything is possible. Singles are just a bit pricey. For inventory purposes we chose Vista ...it matches MOST bows very well. As we grow we will stock others.
P.S. We're formulating an outline of the most popular questions for our next video...especially the different sized game animals...any thoughts? Or email me at [email protected]

Check out the new updated image examples ezvsight.com

Aaron


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Please call Lancaster Archery for international sales.

For 2017, the sight got a facelift. Originally I did not spend much time on the "bracket". I wanted something simple to operate, strong as a tank and 1 allen wrench operation. The rotating vertical adjustment is much faster and way stronger once locked down. Some guys remove one of the vertical adjustment bolts during sight-in just to speed it up a bit. It did all that was required but wasn't the prettiest thing. For 2017 we went back and cut a bunch of holes in it, slimmed it down and took 25% of the weight out. Now at just 6.9 OZ it is by far the strongest lightweight sight out there. Also the new chartreuse neon insert ensures visibility well after legal hunting hours without batteries. 50 state legal!
ezvsight.com


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone new to this sight had any reviews to share...


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Stab 'em said:


> Just wondering if anyone new to this sight had any reviews to share...


There are a couple out in this thread.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Please post reviews to Review section for reference.*

Hi,
Review Section

If you posted on FB, please consider posting in the Review section too?


http://ezvsight.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

"E-Z-V does it again" Bob Schnieder, MI

Way to go Bob!

www.ezvsight.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

*E-Z-V Sight Free Giveaway*

*50 E-Z-V SIGHT GIVEAWAY!​**The E-Z-V Sight Company is giving away 50 free E-Z-V Sights!​*






​
*ATTENTION E-Z-V SIGHT SKEPTICS​*
*The E-Z-V Sight Company is confident that once you experience the unprecedented benefits of the E-Z-V Sight’s reVolutionary sight technology, you will never go back to a traditional pin sight again! *

*And we are going to prove it by giving away 50 E-Z-V Sights by random draw to experience the reVolution for themselves and share their reviews with all of you. 
*
*NO MORE RANGE FINDERS*! *Can’t range distance without detection? Target moved after ranging distance? No problem! With the E-Z-V Sight, you no longer have to range the distance prior to drawing your bow. Distance ranging is already pre-calculated into the design of the V- configuration. Once the speed of your bow is determined, so is the trajectory curve. The configuration of the “V” is designed to follow that trajectory curve. When the “V” is raised to the degree where the inner walls of the “V” encompass the width of the vitals, the elevation of the bow’s trajectory path is matched. Thus, ranging distance is no longer relevant! BULLS EYE! EVERY TIME!*

*NO MORE PINS!* *Shoot accurately at any distance without the use of pins! Once your E-Z-V Sight is sighted-in, you will be able to shoot accurately from any distance without the use of pins! Simply frame the vitals between the inner-walls of the “V” and shoot in the middle! 
*
*BUT THAT’S NOT ALL! * *Shoot the E-Z-V Sight as a traditional pin sight OR shoot the E-Z-V Sight using the V-Configuration. The E-Z-V Sight is designed to give you the choice. *
*
TIRED EYES?* *No more fuzzy pins! The E-Z-V Sight’s unobstructed open sight picture eliminates target vision obstacles. *

*NO MORE TARGET PANIC! * *Trying to hold a “bobbing” sight pin steady on a target causes target panic. With the E-Z-V Sight’s unobstructed open sight picture, there is an instinctive and calming aiming effect eliminating target panic maximizing deadly shot accuracy. *

*Now is your chance to see for yourself! *

*How to Enter:* *Simply fill out and submit your entry form at http://www.ezvsight.com/free-giveaway-submission[/B] 

Random Draw Date: On November 26, 2016, 50 entries will be selected at random draw to receive and demo the reVolutionary first pinless simultaneous distance ranging compound bow sight.

The 50 E-Z-V Sight winners will also become eligible as an E-Z-V Sight Field Representative at no obligation.

Field Representative Benefits: 

Free Products
Trade Show/Sales commissions
Television/Commercial Appearances
Hunting/Travel Rewards plus much more!















*


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't see how to enter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I don't see how to enter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big red letters in the post above your 

How to enter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanBalls (Apr 10, 2014)

I signed up. I'm definitely interested in giving this a fair shake.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Big red letters in the post above your
> 
> How to enter
> 
> ...


If you are using Tapatalk, there are no big red letters. You need to go to web view and leave Tapatalk in order to see and complete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry guys !
Out filming lately so haven't been able to get going on the sight review. I got a 10 day stretch starting the 31st of the month and will get going on it after that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> Big red letters in the post above your
> 
> How to enter
> 
> ...












See I'm not crazy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

I myself am limited as well to Tapatalk. And no red letters to be seen. Could someone fill in the gap and pass a long that info? I have no home computer, so mobile is my only option. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks a lot different in web view. All you have to do in tapatalk is hit the 3 dots in the upper right and choose "web view"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks iceman. Good tip on the dots. I never knew that. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry if mobile devices are making entry difficult, not my forte' but visit ezvsight.com and in 2 min, your registered.

I never crawl outta bed and plan to follow, we do it OUR way always so, rather than spend $5K on a 1 page advertisement...give away sights!! What a great way to spread the excitement and plant the seeds for us to grow. As Uncle Sam used to say...WE WANT YOU! 

Go to ezvsight.com today and get your name in the hat...P.S. we have black or Vista camo (specify or drop me an email [email protected])

www.ezvsight.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang, sorry gang...first we had trouble with mobile devices, now the entire server crashed, not specifically our website but the entire VistaPrint server....their engineers are on it now but might not be up tonite.
Thanks for your patience
Aaron


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang, sorry gang...first we had trouble with mobile devices, now the entire server crashed, not specifically our website but the entire VistaPrint server....their engineers are on it now but might not be up tonite.
Thanks for your patience
Aaron


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! Hours and hours of promoting our give away and our website host VistaPrint gets cyber attacked!! All operations at a standstill..

Shopping for a new host for sure...so sorry gang, will keep you posted.

Please send questions and order to [email protected] while we work through this

Aaron


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Finally...ready to go again
ezvsight.com


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

arrowm said:


> Finally...ready to go again
> ezvsight.com


Your web pages don't show the price of different color or extra speed rings, nor the discounted model pricing. And is there a phone (personal) way to order that you could give out here, so we're not putting all our info on the web to be hacked? I'd like to get one, and I'm not too worried about the extra weight, plus I would like an assortment of rings for the different arrow weights (speeds) I shoot. PM me if need be. Thanks.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

The E-Z-V Sight is offered in matte black or Vista Camo. The Vista Camo is $10 more and shows up in the "choose color" selection drop down menu. The V-Inserts are sold individually only at dealers. Your E-Z-V Sight includes 3 V-Inserts sizes just in case your bow's FPS is faster or slower than you thought due to equipment variations. We will always accept exchanges of V-Insert sizes within 30-days of purchase. Let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Here is the link to the discounted 2016 model:
http://www.ezvsight.com/end-of-year-sale


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like take a second and chat about this site..I will be honest,I was on the fence about trying this site.I spoke directly with Aaron many times over the phone and decided to give it try.So I ordered one and when it came in I noticed how well built it was.I installed the sight,took some rough measurements from arrow to the 20 yard pin from the sight that was on my bow and transferred it over to the top tick mark on this site.

Time to shoot it outdoors,I fine tuned it a little and I noticed that it seems to be acting the way I was told it would..Well this is when it got interesting,I shot this sight from 5 yards out to 20 yards on a small target just to see what it would do.. Here are some pictures from 5 yards to 20 yards..

Here are some more from 20 yards to 48 yards..the 48 yard shot is on the paper target that comes with the sight..First 3 pic's are from 5-20 yards,the quartering pic's 20-40..The 48 yard picture is in the next post..I am not very good at this stuff as you can tell..LOL


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the paper target picture..48 yard shot...If someone can turn these pictures for me that would be great!!! This post and the one above..Thanks for making me a believer!!!!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Keep us posted as you continue to use it and get more comfortable with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Outstanding! If you are noticing that you are shooting more accurately and consistently even at the sighting-in stage it is probably because of the unobstructed view of your target. You can now see what you are aiming at instead of blocking it out with a shaky pin. It alleviates the stress you feel of keeping the pin from "bobbing" around and it calms your nerves which in turn really helps to eliminate that target panic and "punching it". Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for making these images upright, outsider! Center punched the quartering-away shot! Outstanding! When you are finished sighting-in, you will get the same results just using the V-configuration at any random distance WITHOUT ranging distance first because the trajectory curve of your arrow's path is now set for bow. Thanks for taking the time to share, jbkstrings!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

arrowm said:


> Thanks for making these images upright, outsider! Center punched the quartering-away shot! Outstanding! When you are finished sighting-in, you will get the same results just using the V-configuration at any random distance WITHOUT ranging distance first because the trajectory curve of your arrow's path is now set for bow. Thanks for taking the time to share, jbkstrings!


Yes Sir!!! That center punch was done with just the V..


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

dhom said:


> Thanks for the review. Keep us posted as you continue to use it and get more comfortable with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Id say he is comfortable with it 
That's pretty darn good shooting with out a range finder 

Good job Jeff 
Good review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeff can you try something that don't have the vitals outlined? I'm pretty sure you shot the targets by looking at the outlined vitals but in real life you won't be able to see them so you have to eyeball it.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Jeff can you try something that don't have the vitals outlined? I'm pretty sure you shot the targets by looking at the outlined vitals but in real life you won't be able to see them so you have to eyeball it.


What do you have in mind?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

You target has a outline which you place between the markings on the sight









In real life those markings are not clearly visible on deer









Do you have any 3D target that do not have outline on it so then you can eyeball it where the vitals are and then take a shot?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Outsider said:


> You target has a outline which you place between the markings on the sight
> 
> View attachment 5022113
> 
> ...


I do not have any to be honest with you..If you look at the picture of the deer you posted,you can see the front shoulder and the edge of the last rib that is what you would use..
Also on the paper target the two dots are what would be the shoulder and the last rib.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

jbkstrings said:


> I do not have any to be honest with you..If you look at the picture of the deer you posted,you can see the front shoulder and the edge of the last rib that is what you would use..


Yes but it's not always that easy to see it :wink:


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Originally when I designed it, I gauged it for "just" the vitals...worked great but some shooters were not sure where the edges of the lungs were. So, I opened it up a bit to position it on visual markings of the animals. As stated above the "life sized" paper target we include have dots to simulate the fuzzy bumps of the last rib and the "shoulder bump". These are very easily defined features but if it were so dark that you could not make it out, framing the front 2/3 of the animal, the rib cage, is easily done. The target that was used in his review is smaller than most deer and it still works, within an inch. Adding to the multi species proof....
I have Rinehart elk, deer and turkey targets. They are not cheap but true to life sized. For those that have only bag targets, we felt it necessary to include the paper target with the sights...Two dimensions however does not permit "bumps".

Just a short time away we'll be drawing 50 names from the pool randomly to receive a FREE 2016 E-Z-V Sight!
Enter at www.ezvsight.com
Good shooting


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Additionally, bowhunting is an intimate, close quarters adventure, if you can't make out the features of your prey, you might re-think taking a shot. Secondly, as proved by multiple sized targets, this is WAY better than guessing as your heart pounds and seconds melt away.


----------



## wis. bowhunter (Dec 23, 2002)

So when you are shooting at the rinehart turkey target what are you framing in the v are you trying to visualize the same width as your sight in target is. example if your sight in paper target is 18" do you try to estimate the 18" on the turkey like maybe from the tail to the front of the chest. I am trying to understand what you do on a smaller animal. thanks Jeff W.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Great question! I am going to give you the short answer followed by a detailed explanation because it is a common question.

When using the V-configuration on a turkey WITHOUT having to range distance, you simply raise the “V” until each side frames the ENTIRE BODY of the turkey. In other words, frame the body MINUS the head and tail feathers, and you will center punch that butterball every time! Of course, you also have the option of using the tick-marks as a pin sight just as easily if you were still shooting a pin sight. The point is that the E-Z-V Sight will give you a center punch shot without ranging distance first simply by framing the entire body of the turkey because the average width of a turkey’s body is the same width of an average deer’s vital zone. Therefore, you get the same results… a fatal vital zone shot. 

Now for the longer explanation. The turkey is the ONLY exception to framing the vital zone for obvious reasons….. a turkey’s vital zone is different than deer, elk, bear, moose, antelope, etc. So, the turkey is the one exception to framing the vital zones. Nevertheless, as long as you know to frame the entire body of the turkey, you can still shoot at any distance accurately without ranging the distance beforehand.

Here is another example….. If you frame the width of a DEER’S vital zone at 50-yards and shoot, you will get a double long shot. If you frame the width of an ELK’S vital zone at 50-yards and shoot, the arrow will impact a touch lower because an ELK’S vital zone is slightly larger than a DEER’s vital zone… BUT, your arrow will still impact the ELK’S vital zone every time because the slightly larger vital zone width of an ELK also equals a larger fatal shot circumference. In other words, although your arrow will impact an ELK’S vital zone slightly lower than a DEER’S vital zone, the difference in the vital zone widths of both is so slight and insignificant that you will still accomplish a fatal shot with accuracy and consistency. The ELK’s larger vital zone area makes up for that very slight width difference. 

Hope that helps to understand how and why the V-configuration works on most hunted game species WITHOUT having to range distance first despite the slight variations in the width of vital zones between small, medium, and large game species.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

"Well, I am speechless, except to say thank you Aaron for putting great effort and money into the EZV sight. This is the first year in my many years of bowhunting,that I have tagged out. Yesterday evening I took this great blackbear at 30 yards, dead center double lung, just like the other three animals I got this season. I am certain that I could not have done this with my pin sight. Pins are history, it is going to be the "V" from now on for me." 
- Ronny Nail, Whitefish, MT -


----------



## wis. bowhunter (Dec 23, 2002)

Has Ontarget7 did his review on this sight yet. I was wondering if I missed it.? thanks Jeff W.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

On target has not done his review yet, but is still planning on it. I talked to him a couple days ago. He is hoping possibly during the holiday to have a little time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Guys and gals...don't forget to enter our give-away, just a few more days...

www.ezvsight.com

Giving away 50 Sights!!


----------



## chadbrochill17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Im really disappointed my comment was deleted just because it wasn't positive to the thread. This sight is an abomination, whoever is investing in it needs to pull out now before they lose all their money.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

An "abomination" is defined as a thing that causes disgust or hatred. As a Canadian, would you care to elaborate on your broad review of the E-Z-V Sight? Have you tested the E-Z-V Sight for yourself? What do you specifically believe causes disgust or hatred for the E-Z-V Sight's technology and performance? How do you base your opinion?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

chadbrochill17 said:


> Im really disappointed my comment was deleted just because it wasn't positive to the thread. This sight is an abomination, whoever is investing in it needs to pull out now before they lose all their money.


Are you speaking from personal experience or pure speculation? I have my concerns and questions about this sight but I still have an open mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

chadbrochill17 said:


> Im really disappointed my comment was deleted just because it wasn't positive to the thread. This sight is an abomination, whoever is investing in it needs to pull out now before they lose all their money.


You sir are a abomination to this thread.


----------



## geomye (Jul 16, 2016)

optimal_max said:


> I love how guys make assumptions on products they haven't tried.
> 
> He's posted multiple times that it's a MONEY BACK GUARANTEE. Instead of flappin your gums (so to speak) and telling him whats wrong with it BEFORE TRYING IT OUT, test one for 30 days and then lets hear all about it.


this............


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

BTW...three shops in Alberta carry it and one in SK...go try a demo, we never deleted any comment of yours...?
This is a tough struggle to get the public to try something very different without millions in advertisements and sponsorships to promote it. However, 98% of everyone that has taken their time and opened their mind absolutely loves it....enter to win, few days left!


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

How about a FITA target? Do you frame the entire target or just the centre yellow?


----------



## geomye (Jul 16, 2016)

i haven't tried one of these sights yet but i did watch the videos a few times over.i think it would work great.
i learned to not assume anything is junk until you give it a whirl.i remember chuckling at york rakes that tow behind a lawn tractor and dr trimmers until i tried them.turns out they work great with some common sense applied while using them.
everything i see on the videos about this sight looks good to me.i think its a matter of trial and error with the 3 inserts that are included with it to determine which applies to your rig.i also can see where it would help keep target panic under control


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Tempest...The E-Z-V Sight's greatest advantage of course is unknown yardage scenarios. The main principal to remember however, is the E-Z-V Sights does ANYTHING any pin sight can do but better with it's open view. To your question...I honestly have not shot a F.I.T.A. round with the sight yet but any circle can be be framed consistently and various distances. I have shot 20 yd spot targets and many others have by sighting it in so the 5 ring fits the walls of the V perfectly...the "instinctive" ease of aiming is amazing. Sighting it in on bullseye targets with the tick marks at 9 & 3 O'Clock is a snap so...Of course it could kill a F.I.T.A. round...good question

BTW...thanks again guys and gals for your open mind. 45 years we've done it the same way, this IS different, but different could be good...? Facebook took a while, so did Blazer vanes, I thought buying water in a bottle was stupid, who knew! Anyway, open your mind...different could be good for you too...

Lastly, only a few more days till' give-away time...Wednesday we're drawing random names to receive 50 FREE sights! Enter to win at www.ezvsight.com

Happy Thanksgiving, Family time much more important than Black Friday!!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Ranging is my biggest foe when a deer comes in.
I will take any advantage when it comes to hitting the kill zone.
I'm willing to give this a try. Yeah, I thought Blazer vanes were never something I would use on the BH tipped arrow.....
That said, Shane will give some great insight as he always does. 
I may have to wait till spring. My outdoor shooting will be cut to nil with winter setting in.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

Question. On most all bows I have owned or set up with pin sights, my pin gaps get gradually bigger the further I get from the target. Example 20-30 yard pins are much closer together than the 40-50 yard pins. 
It maybe an optical illusion, but when I look at the tick marks on the Ez-V they appear to be equidistant to each other. 









VS. 










Any input would be appreciated. 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

You are correct, it's an algorithm built with launch speed, projectile weight and average resistance...see the chart of inserts on www.ezvsight.com. You'll see each gap grow...The chart is printable to scale so you can simply lay your current pin sight on the chart and you'll find an insert size with matching incremental marks...14 sizes from approx 245fps to 320. I hope to add 330 fps for 2017
Aaron


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

wis. bowhunter said:


> Has Ontarget7 did his review on this sight yet. I was wondering if I missed it.? thanks Jeff W.


This is what I'm waiting on. I trust Shane's opinion on stuff like this and he values precision shooting probably even more than I do and the lack thereof is my single largest concern with this sight. The design is interesting and I can see some practical application for it but I see limitations too. Given a turkey's vitals are the size of an orange I can't afford to just have the left/right on by centering the body in the V - I need my up/down perfect for the range I'm shooting. This is not shooting at the vitals of the elk which are huge where you can afford to be off a bit. And if you are head shooting a turkey how on earth do you use the V to make an accurate shot on that small target? You get my point.


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

arrowm said:


> View attachment 5103297


That clears it arrowm. Thanks. Looking forward to try it soon


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

We are also looking forward to adding Shane's review to the pile, but center punching a turkey is a done deal, especially if you sight in with the arrow impacting 1" low from center aim to catch thighs. Please remember, you can shoot ping pong ball sized dots if you like holding symmetrically centered between the ticks. Same as any pin sight but better open view. It does take a few, but your mind will relax and naturally frame the target.

Last day to register for the 50 Sight give-away gang!! We'll draw tonite at Midnite. Check your email or our website for winners tomorrow...

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your families!!
Aaron


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Will finally have some more time with it over the holiday weekend to give you some feedback. 

Sorry, busy schedule these past few weeks filming some hunts. 

Shane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, guys. For whatever weird reason, this archery thread moderator removed our post letting you know that the drawing was complete for the Giveaway. He says we are breaking the rules for giveaways - yet our giveaway has been up for a month now. All of a sudden, I am not allowed to let all of you know about the results. Don't know what to say about that other than the drawing has been done. You know where to go! ezvsight.com


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

K, going to walk you through this sight from initial setup and beyond. 

I first roughed in at 20 yards ranged, with a piece of orange tape so I'm not blowing holes all over the template it comes with. 

This is after rough adjustments at 20 yards











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is 20 yards with template supplied after my last adjustment in the orange tape












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is quartering too at 20 yards.
Still aligning the vitals and sight accordingly 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is 30 yards straight on with the supplied template 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is 30 yards quartering too at 30 yards. Still holding the same in relation to template and vitals











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is 40 yards straight on 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is 40 yards quartering away











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like it works.

Realizing this is for killing and not for target: The big question..... How easy/natural is it to "acquire" and get a good shot off? And mentally, how is the "game" different versus a pin/pins?
What's the thickness and diameter? Would really like to try this as an insert in an AV-41. (Axcel scope)

Also: Would be interesting if the back side of the V were "beveled/tapered" and painted a contrast color, maybe even black? Could act as a torque indicator in a scope/sight with axis alignment capabilities. :wink:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a random 4 shots not ranged . I'm guessing 20 to 40 yards at different angles 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Grant it, it's a different concept all together so you will need to account for a little learning curve to get comfortable. 

So far I don't see issues with quartering away or too shots at least out to 45 yards. 
It does quite well at keeping you in the kill zone when you acquire your target with the tick marks lining up one above the front leg and the other would land just in front of the back leg. Both being roughly center of body mass. This will put you in the kill zone on deer. For elk I see me holding to the one tick mark just up the front leg / center of body and the other tick mark about center of the elk. Doing this would put you in the kill zone for elk when using as a range finder as you gain proper position for tick marks. For not having a pin I find it fairly natural to center things in between the tick markets and see no issues there. 

Now a big question I get asked. Is it as accurate as a pin ? Not going to lie and would have to say no. However it is proving itself to be more than capable of landing in the kill zone. I have not missed a kill shot from 20 to 50 yards yet. 
Would I be taken it to a tournament when every point on the target counts ? No

I honestly don't feel it was designed for this purpose. 

In the learning curve I find myself glancing back and forth at the tick markets in relation to target size to get proper alignment for yardage. For those that are OCD it may be to much for your concentration level to handle while keeping everything else in proper form, shot execution etc. 

I do feel with the more time you put behind the amount of checklist things that go through your mind, they would become second nature. Target acquisition would become easier and faster. 
This goes for anything in archery, as you want it to become second nature and let your shot process to just happen without your conscience mind thinking about it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like you had some fun OnTarget! Not bad for an afternoon...Thanks so much for spending the time, I know the gang highly respects your opinions.
I agree wholeheartedly with your report...The E-Z-V Sight's biggest benefit is shooting a tennis ball sized group in the vitals at unknown yardage FAST. That was my focus in its design. Any other target shooting can be perfected with a little more time spent but it is different. As you stated, an instinctive feel will soon develop as you shoot a bit more. 
I can't stress enough however, after you get comfortable and your dialed in, many shooters wipe the ink off the tick marks and just shoot the V for big game. That's when the instinctive calm really takes over. Also something to try is coloring tick marks different colors. I spent hours...black was too bold, and settled on forest green for a little more subtle look. Some have colored alternating like their pins were...customize it to your liking...

Again, thanks for the time...Our give-away winners will appreciate your honest assessment.
Aaron


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations and Happy Thanksgiving, E-Z-V Sight Giveaway Winners! 

You are about to take your bowhunting and target archery success to a whole new level! 

Soon you will experience precision shot placement at any random distance without pre-ranging!

Soon you will be shooting more accurately and consistently than you ever imagined possible thanks to an unobstructed open sight view of your target! No more trying to hold a shaky pin steady causing target panic. You will experience an instinctive aiming and calming effect resulting in precision shot placement. 

Can’t see fuzzy pins due to ageing eyes? Now you get to fall back in love with the amazing adventures of bowhunting! Problem solved – welcome back! 

The country is waiting for your review! 

Help us in our mission to build better bowhunters! 

P.S. Black Friday Sale will be available until Monday!

P.S.S. We had two errors in the originally posted drawing. We inadvertently listed one winner twice, and only drew 49 winners (not including the bonus winners). Therefore, we added the 50th winner this evening. 

Thanks to everyone who entered! We appreciate your support!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

arrowm said:


> .....Can’t see fuzzy pins due to ageing eyes?..... Problem solved.....


Presently using a Specialty Archery Verifier, but not good in wet weather. This caught my attention!


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you for the time and detailed response here ontarget. Looks like it performed as intended.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Shane, have you shot it yet at any 3-D targets without using the paper for reference points at various distances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Might have to give it a try. My only interest is dust sized groups in kill zones as I do no spot shooting or such


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dhom said:


> Shane, have you shot it yet at any 3-D targets without using the paper for reference points at various distances?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just on deer and elk so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Shane,
How visible is the level?
I always check my level before the shot.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> Shane,
> How visible is the level?
> I always check my level before the shot.


Not sure if this has changed on the newer versions but the model I had could be improved on for visibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Shane. Good to know.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

Just my opinion but the level should be attached at the inside top of the housing at 12 o'clock. It looks like it would be more visible there since the "V" opening is obviously larger.
Is the housing made to rotate it around and reattach the insert to try this?


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

The scope and entire sight are truly RH/LH reversible so you sure can move the level to the top if you like...we designed it like an on/off switch that you " notice" without stealing your attention from your target.
2 days left for Black Friday blow out!!
www.ezvsight.com


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like it on the bottom but maybe smaller would be my preference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
We all just wanted to thank ontarget7 for his time, for an in depth review of EZV sight! 
EZV sights also invites everyones suggestion and preference as this sight is built for you as a hunter! Anything said here will find Aarons brain and well, that's just another topic. 
Enjoy your EZV sight and please get some blood on it! That's what it was made to do!

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Will post some more feedback when the weather passes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Great review ot7, looks as if it will work as advertised. For spot and stalk type situations out west this seems to be a great option, if it holds its accuracy out to 50-60-70.

I would really like to try it for for elk hunting, no worrying about adjusting my slider sight. For me personally even if it only worked for that situation it may be worth having for those hunts, particularly when elk are coming to the call and on the move! 

Interested in your further evaluation!!! 

Also, do you notice a substantial increase in your group size? Looks pretty tight for the most part!


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Dtrkyman
We live in Montana where it's always unpredictable. I built the original E-Z-V Sight just for myself for the reasons you just described. Elk, deer, antelope and bears, it happens fast or it doesn't. I spent a ton of time in Yellowstone ( my back yard) studying and gauging all these species as well as moose and bison. I too was astonished how well it worked on multiple species...I just had to share it with my fellow bow hunters


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

arrowm said:


> Dtrkyman
> We live in Montana where it's always unpredictable. I built the original E-Z-V Sight just for myself for the reasons you just described. Elk, deer, antelope and bears, it happens fast or it doesn't. I spent a ton of time in Yellowstone ( my back yard) studying and gauging all these species as well as moose and bison. I too was astonished how well it worked on multiple species...I just had to share it with my fellow bow hunters


Tell us more about the "target panic thing" and also the fuzzy pin syndrome lol.... I'm a single fixed pin shooter 40 yards or less, typically with little/not enough time to check distance unless it's done "before-hand" using ground objects. I think the fuzzy pin thing was the onset of my target panic, made me jumpy/nervous/twitchy. (working through it though and will graduate) FWIW: I since went to a verifier from Specialty Archery (for the fuzzy pin), but found it's not a good solution in wet weather.

I'm thinking about trying one and hiding all but the 30 yard marker..... May keep/make one or two other marks for additional aid in measuring distance based on deer's vertical body size.
*The one big problem I see with this method of distancing is body size. Lots of variation between a 100 lb. doe and a 200 lb. buck.*


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd like to know the difference between the 2016 and 2017 models????


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

To answer both questions...The 2017 is the same as the 2016 other than a few sexy holes cut out dropping 2 OZ of weight. The 2016 weighed 8.9 OZ (not bad) but the 2017 is under 7OZ and Corvette sexy. They operate identical however. When I designed it I wanted simple, dependable and bulletproof...now it's all that AND sexy. One allen wrench operates all adjustments and RH/LH reversible.
The difference in game sized has been addressed quite a bit if you scroll back but the simple answer is it's still within an inch of desired impact point which is way better than guessing. The difference between an average 150lb deer and an elk is less than 2" which is well within their 10" "pocket". During my studies in Yellowstone I too was surprised at the little difference in width of ribcages between various species, Sheep, deer, bears, elk, mountain goats, lions, elk and even Bison vary a lot less than you'd think. Vertical gauging varies quite a bit between a young deer and an old buck, not accurate at all...


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

arrowm said:


> Vertical gauging varies quite a bit between a young deer and an old buck, not accurate at all...


Glad you added that, I was wondering. The vertical measuring methods used by some say there's not enough variation to matter between a 100 lb. doe and a 180 lb. buck....


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

I strongly disagree with vertical measuring. I found a 30% variance within species! not even addressing angled shooting. With probably 80% of bow hunters hunting from tree stands and the rest like myself climbing mountains! it just wasn't accurate enough.

BrokenLimbs, I missed your fuzzy pin inquiry...I honestly hadn't considered this during design but in early prototype testing guys raved how much better their sight picture became. I was shocked and delighted. Using a lens in the peep works well on sunny days but glass in the elements is frustrating. Our unveiling of our crossbow sight E-Z-V-X this year begs the reasoning of using traditional scopes/glass/magnification on a weapon mostly shot at 30 yds...
" If you do what you've always done, you'll get what you've always got" comes to mind...

Our gear, as we evolve, will always combat a problem without dissolving the challenge and ethical pursuit of the adventure


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Will post some more feedback when the weather passes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input, glad to see you do a review on this. My uncle (main hunting partner) has asked me what I think about this sight. My initial thoughts are in line with what you have found thus far. 


Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Will post some more feedback when the weather passes
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hows the weather lol? Decided not to buy the 2016 version and want to see what more you have to say about the EZV before ordering the 2017 "sexy corvette" version. This is going to significantly change how I aim/shoot, so if I end up with one I'll probably want one on my backup bow also.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Weathers fine but busy making a living 
Will be a few before I have more feedback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Weathers fine but busy making a living
> Will be a few before I have more feedback
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Just confirming that you would have more to add. During the summer months my work load peaks where I work 7 days, 90+ hrs. a week. From mid Oct. thru Dec., it's recovery time lol/col. (perfect for deer hunting, but not so much for other things)


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Ask your local dealers to order one for demo...great dealer program!


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

I understand the basic concept of the sight, but one thing I just don't understand if someone can anwser?

I realize the V is used as range finding, then gapping the corresponding tick marks. Using a deer perfectly broadside at 30 yards, I can understand the concept. But now take a deer quartering away exactly at 30, the same area on the deer to range with the V is a lot narrower now. Where I just can't grasp the ranging concept working now?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Buckbadger said:


> I understand the basic concept of the sight, but one thing I just don't understand if someone can anwser?
> 
> I realize the V is used as range finding, then gapping the corresponding tick marks. Using a deer perfectly broadside at 30 yards, I can understand the concept. But now take a deer quartering away exactly at 30, the same area on the deer to range with the V is a lot narrower now. Where I just can't grasp the ranging concept working now?


Though about that quite a bit. Came to the conclusion that you have to know the "viable kill-zone" of a deer and look at it like a round sphere. (And always setup the shot like you're trying to "punch the core.") Fortunately that's how I have always "pointed a bow" until the pin because a problem with "float anxiety?" ~ Which now causes me (after 15 years) to have to focus on what my trigger finger is doing or I jerk instead of getting the release without thinking about it. (my case of trigger/target panic) Ready to order one because of this.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Though about that quite a bit. Came to the conclusion that you have to know the "viable kill-zone" of a deer and look at it like a round sphere. (And always setup the shot like you're trying to "punch the core.") Fortunately that's how I have always "pointed a bow" until the pin because a problem with "float anxiety?" ~ Which now causes me (after 15 years) to have to focus on what my trigger finger is doing or I jerk instead of getting the release without thinking about it. (my case of trigger/target panic) Ready to order one because of this.


I can understand that if you knew the deer is at 30 yards. But if you don't know the yardage, as I said, I can understand the range concept working on a broadside deer, but not any other angles.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Buckbadger said:


> I can understand that if you knew the deer is at 30 yards. But if you don't know the yardage, as I said, I can understand the range concept working on a broadside deer, but not any other angles.


At any angle I pretty much know where the kill zone "sphere" is when looking at the animal. Not thinking in terms of aligning using the rib cage. IMO, that's the beauty of looking at target as a ball where arrow must hit, and shooting for the center. (And also why distancing should work at different angles. ~ So long as you're not aligning the back side with rib cage. On that note, I think that the front shoulder is a usable "edge"/reference point for one side, regardless of distance.)

What becomes most important using the "sphere method" (I have been using for years when aiming a single pin) is properly assessing the back edge of the kill-zone relative to the deer's angle. Remember, the whole idea of this sight is not focusing on the pin-point/pin float on a particular point of the deer. It's about centering the "ethical kill-zone" which is about as wide as it is high for must angles. About a 12 in. round ball regardless of how deer is oriented.)


----------



## stevenyoder.lil (May 14, 2015)

I find this concept interesting and am looking forward to more reviews. I too have questions quartering shots. The real beauty of the sight in my mind is it's ability to range the target. But quartering shots would seem to affect that ability. It was mentioned earlier in the thread that using a deers measurement from belly to back was not accurate enough due to variances in height. It would seem quartering shots would create much more variance and to tell me to imagine a 12" ball on the deer in my mind doesn't cut it. I may as well just guess the yardage. I am not writing this off just have questions. Look in forward to hearing more. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

stevenyoder.lil said:


> I find this concept interesting and am looking forward to more reviews. I too have questions quartering shots. The real beauty of the sight in my mind is it's ability to range the target. But quartering shots would seem to affect that ability. It was mentioned earlier in the thread that using a deers measurement from belly to back was not accurate enough due to variances in height. It would seem quartering shots would create much more variance and to tell me to imagine a 12" ball on the deer in my mind doesn't cut it. I may as well just guess the yardage. I am not writing this off just have questions. Look in forward to hearing more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've been practicing and preaching to my friends my 12 in. sphere method (and going for the middle for years.) Makes a lot mores sense IMO than aiming at certain places on the deer. It's angle independent. Some people say focus on the exit, but I go for "center of the vitals shot." If you can do this, it works awesome. And since I've been taking deer like this for years, it seems like a natural solution to me with the EZV. You just have to know the center of the vitals and obviously the deer anatomy. (I don't aim for heart, it's the lugs that I prefer to thump. Much larger organ with liver behind that and heart near low front.) If I had spent my years taking deer focusing on just behind the shoulder, the transition would be more difficult. Since I've always used the edges of the sphere, using that along with the arcs on this sight just seems like a "no-brainer" to me. (Won't have to worry about centering the pin, and that's hopefully one less thing to do during the moment of truth. Lately I've had a difficult time with my pin because of the fuzzy pin/reading glasses thing. (which has caused me to focus too much on the pin and not the deer/arrow flying) I think this attributed to my trigger panic where the bow jerks when my mind realizes the firing sequence didn't happen automatically as it always used to. ~ Time will tell.

PS: I think the one benefit of picking a point (like the heart) does have merits when deer is quartered away out beyond 25 yards or so, because the tend to move and that leaves the shot being placed further back than you want. Happened this year, and I nearly lost the deer. On the other hand, by using the sphere method I don't have to think about where to place the pin after figuring in the deer's angle. (This was the first time this has almost let me down in about 30 deer, so the track record is still pretty good for me, but your mileage may vary.) FWIW, this method also works GREAT for down angled shots from a tree. Maybe one of the best reasons for doing so. I should mention that I typically shoot game a 40 yards or less, and I don't know how effective the EZV will be at further distances out much beyond this. I'll find out while practicing. ~ The only thing I know for sure is that when I don't focus on the pin, my mind focuses on other things like shot sequence etc.

I have high hopes for this: No more fuzzy pin, no more verifier and hopefully some benefits with regards to distancing. Would be awesome if I don't need to bring a rangefinder in the field to distance ground objects to setup my 30 yard kill zone for my single pin. Regardless, I really like the concept and idea of being able to see all the vitals between the two arcs without a pin interfering with my view. Hoping it will address my trigger panic problem that surfaced after 15 years bow hunting. (only happens occasionally for whatever reason I don't fully understand) Time will tell.


----------



## stevenyoder.lil (May 14, 2015)

BrokenLimbs said:


> I've been practicing and preaching to my friends my 12 in. sphere method (and going for the middle for years.) Makes a lot mores sense IMO than aiming at certain places on the deer. It's angle independent. Some people say focus on the exit, but I go for "center of the vitals shot." If you can do this, it works awesome. And since I've been taking deer like this for years, it seems like a natural solution to me with the EZV. You just have to know the center of the vitals and obviously the deer anatomy. (I don't aim for heart, it's the lugs that I prefer to thump. Much larger organ with liver behind that and heart near low front.) If I had spent my years taking deer focusing on just behind the shoulder, the transition would be more difficult. Since I've always used the edges of the sphere, using that along with the arcs on this sight just seems like a "no-brainer" to me. (Won't have to worry about centering the pin, and that's hopefully one less thing to do during the moment of truth. Lately I've had a difficult time with my pin because of the fuzzy pin/reading glasses thing. (which has caused me to focus too much on the pin and not the deer/arrow flying) I think this attributed to my trigger panic where the bow jerks when my mind realizes the firing sequence didn't happen automatically as it always used to. ~ Time will tell.
> 
> PS: I think the one benefit of picking a point (like the heart) does have merits when deer is quartered away out beyond 25 yards or so, because the tend to move and that leaves the shot being placed further back than you want. Happened this year, and I nearly lost the deer. On the other hand, by using the sphere method I don't have to think about where to place the pin after figuring in the deer's angle. (This was the first time this has almost let me down in about 30 deer, so the track record is still pretty good for me, but your mileage may vary.) ~ The only thing I know for sure is that when I don't focus on the pin, my mind focuses on other things like shot sequence etc.
> 
> Also, I really like the concept and idea of being able to see all the vitals between the two arcs without a pin interfering with my view. Hoping it will address the problem that surfaced after 15 years bow hunting. Time will tell.


What you say here may be true and probably works well for you but you missed my point concerning using the sight in regards to range. By far the biggest attraction here for me would be the lack of need to range a target. If You are going to look at a deer and estimate a 12" sphere Without the reference points of shoulder and the last rib (since it is quartering) you are guessing. I am not convinced that guess is more accurate than a guess at the yardage. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Lots of good questions and concerns. I was really hoping to win one of these last month to play with and try for myself. The thing that intrigues me the most is the open view. My biggest issue with a pin is I try to be too perfect with my hold I cause myself TP at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

stevenyoder.lil said:


> What you say here may be true and probably works well for you but you missed my point concerning using the sight in regards to range. By far the biggest attraction here for me would be the lack of need to range a target. If You are going to look at a deer and estimate a 12" sphere Without the reference points of shoulder and the last rib (since it is quartering) you are guessing. I am not convinced that guess is more accurate than a guess at the yardage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


With practice, I think it is. Particularly as the season changes and distances appear different as leaves drop and visibility increases. Totally changes distance perspectives on new spots, even makes me guess regular ones from time to time. Biggest concern I still have is the 100 lb. doe vs. a good sized buck. The type of hunting around here you have to do some "instinctive like shooting" anyways. They come in fast around here and there's seldom enough time to range a deer. (Reason I try to have my 30 yard ring all layed out in my head long before I see a deer.)


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

stevenyoder.lil said:


> What you say here may be true and probably works well for you but you missed my point concerning using the sight in regards to range. By far the biggest attraction here for me would be the lack of need to range a target. If You are going to look at a deer and estimate a 12" sphere Without the reference points of shoulder and the last rib (since it is quartering) you are guessing. I am not convinced that guess is more accurate than a guess at the yardage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That was my exact point when asking about the ranging capabilities too. Sure anyone can visualize a kill zone sphere, but that does nothing in aiding the range capabilities of the sight. So basically a broadside deer can be ranged with some accuracy, but quartering you are then guessing? You might know where the kill zone sphere is, but theirs no way to accurately range the distance now, as compared to the broadside deer?


----------



## wis. bowhunter (Dec 23, 2002)

Buckbadger said:


> That was my exact point when asking about the ranging capabilities too. Sure anyone can visualize a kill zone sphere, but that does nothing in aiding the range capabilities of the sight. So basically a broadside deer can be ranged with some accuracy, but quartering you are then guessing? You might know where the kill zone sphere is, but theirs no way to accurately range the distance now, as compared to the broadside deer?


Looking at ontarget7s review he says that on quartering shots he lines the v up on the front leg and just in front of the back leg which makes sense because your kill zone will be narrower on an angled shot. So aiming this way should still help you with the ranging feature of this sight.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Buckbadger said:


> That was my exact point when asking about the ranging capabilities too. Sure anyone can visualize a kill zone sphere, but that does nothing in aiding the range capabilities of the sight. So basically a broadside deer can be ranged with some accuracy, but quartering you are then guessing? You might know where the kill zone sphere is, but theirs no way to accurately range the distance now, as compared to the broadside deer?


But if you can visualize the kill-zone sphere at any angle, and then see it between the two points in the arc, that gives you distance approximation. It's not perfect, but should keep arrow in kill-zone. I always like to "underestimate distance" so that if a deer drops to the sound of the incoming arrow it's still a shot/lung. (and if not, which is 50/50 in my experience, still hit hit heart) ~ Will be interesting to see what what the actual results are.

Hoping that ontarget7 shoots some 3d targets without template at 20 to 50 yards. Thus far I think he did most of his shooting with the EZV using the template which haf reference points. I think I may just use the 30 yard point set to ~27 yards, and get rid of the rest. (And for shooting out to ~40 yards/where I see too much deer use my 1 pin technique: 35 to ~40 yards, put pin on deer's back. Maybe I'm just lucky, but that has worked amazingly well for me over the years.)

I'll be satisfied if it just drills targets @ 30 yards and gets rid of my other shooting "issues" (permanently) that developed over the past few years lol/col. (Doing much better now with the pin problem already, but still not 100% there.)


----------



## stevenyoder.lil (May 14, 2015)

wis. bowhunter said:


> Looking at ontarget7s review he says that on quartering shots he lines the v up on the front leg and just in front of the back leg which makes sense because your kill zone will be narrower on an angled shot. So aiming this way should still help you with the ranging feature of this sight.


That would all depend on what angle the deer is to you as to what you should use for reference points. Maybe I am overthinking it. Look forward to more info. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, busy here today...all great feedback gang. First most is quartering. We've hit this quite a bit earlier in the thread but to simplify my ramblings...At a 45* angle, the distance from hip to shoulder is the same as the ribcage broadside so the answer is YES, it works as rangefinder quartering too..I wont shoot sharper than 45* but it could be done by again sliding the V to the ham. Either way, the arrow enters at the last rib right up the chest.
Now belly to back examples...Most human men have a ribcage "height" of 15". If you were to lay down horizontal, still 15" average. Some men are much "thicker" as a friendly term but the distance from the shoulder to the last rib does not vary much. Same goes for critters...big ole buck or 1 1/2 yr old stud do not vary much horizontally but really do vertically. Even larger game like elk and moose vary alot less than you think horizontally speaking. Not enough to send arrows out of the zone anyway. 
Lastly a quick thought...an E-Z-V fan named Jeff out in Maine brought this to my attention and I think he has a valient thought. Our paper target has two dots representing the shoulder and last rib. He drew a solid line connecting them. In other words, a line through the "sphere" as stated prior. Knowing through years of training where the center spot of the lungs is, a shooter could simply raise or drop the V down the center until ONE of the V walls touches the shoulder and touch it off! If the shoulder or the last rib where covered by a tree or such, but just to be quicker yet. Center plus one wall touching = tag punched!! Anxious to give this a whirl...so much of these pressured shots are the mental game, there's just not a "one size fits all" approach. I have taught Bow-ed for twenty years preaching pick a spot. Yet quarterings I strongly agree with his "spherical approach" and adapt. The E-Z-V does simplify it and target panic is drastically reduced for many, but it works for so many for different reasons and mental strategies.,,,fascinating, welcome to the reVolution! I know it all seems to good to be true, and to be honest, I didn't engineer or plan for about half the cool things this does, but it is cool for many people and for many different needs..

A few 2016's left (14 or so) Still on sale....CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Has anyone got their's in the giveaway yet and shot with it??


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

chaded said:


> Has anyone got their's in the giveaway yet and shot with it??


If anyone who won one gets it and doesn't like it, I will take it off your hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

dhom said:


> If anyone who won one gets it and doesn't like it, I will take it off your hands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to try one myself. Just dont want to plunk that kind of money down on one right now. Lol.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

chaded said:


> I would like to try one myself. Just dont want to plunk that kind of money down on one right now. Lol.


I am the same as you. Too bad they didn't do a 50 sight giveaway for only AT members. Would have generated a lot more reviews from more trusted members. Unfortunately the majority of those sights sound like they went to non AT members. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886 (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought one at half off sale. In a few weeks our hunting season is over in MI and I'll for a review. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BackcountryMT (Dec 9, 2016)

How the sight holding up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

The E-Z-V Sight is built simply but very very tough...not 1 warranty issue, ever. It's all about function, one Allen wrench and bulletproof! Certainly not gonna break a fragile fiber optic!


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

I should announce, the new packaging for 2017 will help sizing a lot. Just 3 sizes, 245-265, 270-290, and 290-320.. Five inserts in each set, always with the middle size installed. I hate throwing "extra's" in the bottom of the tackle box but this should make it easier on Santa!!


----------



## otherguy (May 20, 2015)

I too am looking to see what ontarget thoughts are when not using the paper target. This sight has me very intrigued.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

What about shooting with both eyes open? There's going to be a lot of bright green to draw attention to the other non-dominant eye. I'm wondering whether this sight realistically requires closing one eye.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> What about shooting with both eyes open? There's going to be a lot of bright green to draw attention to the other non-dominant eye. I'm wondering whether this sight realistically requires closing one eye.


I shoot with both eyes open 
Wasn't an issue for me


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

*EZV-X Sight for Crossbows is Changing the Game!*

If you are a crossbow hunter, you already know that the average effective hunting range is no further than the average effective hunting range of a compound bow – 50, maybe 60 yards. You also already know that a crossbow sight is sighted-in exactly like a compound bow sight. The only difference is that a crossbow sight is made up of a glass lens with a crosshair sticker and horizontal lines representing your 20 – 60 yard “pins”. 

Just like a compound bow, you must first accurately range the distance to your target before aligning your aiming point. If your target moves before making the shot, you either have to range the distance again or guess, risking unethical shot placement or missed opportunities. Another obstacle crossbow hunter’s face is the fogging and icing of crossbow sight glass lenses. Anybody who has stepped out into moist weather wearing glasses, or driven a car in the rain knows exactly what I mean! Now, not only do you have to worry about ranging distance again, but you also have to figure out how you are going to clean your crossbow lens without detection! 

*PROBLEM SOLVED! *
The *EZV-X* for crossbow’s *lightning-fast-aim-and shoot* sight technology will take your crossbow hunting success to a whole new level! 

The* EZV-X* for crossbows affords you the same proven reVolutionary performance advantages as the E-Z-V Sight for compound bows! No Joke! Just like the E-Z-V Sight for compound bows, the EZV-X for crossbows eliminates the need to pre-range the distance to your target! 
The EZV-X for Crossbows:
	Simultaneously ranges distance AND aligns aiming point with precision shot placement in one step and in 1/10th the time of a traditional crosshair glass lens crossbow sight without the use of a rangefinder
	Eliminates human error of accurately ranging distance
	Precision shot placement at random distances without the use of pins or a rangefinder
	Tick-marks enable use as a traditional crossbow sight – but better
	Unobstructed open sight picture alleviates target panic
	No more foggy or icy glass lenses
	Neon chartreuse yellow-green V-Inserts for maximum low light shooting/hunting visibility conditions
	10 easily interchangeable V-Inserts included to match your crossbow’s trajectory curve – choose the one that’s right for you
	Perfect for deer, elk, moose, antelope, caribou, bear and turkeys
	V-Inserts snap in and read to go
	Tool less sight-in – E-Z!
	Universal picatinny rail mount 
	Lifetime warranty – 100% made in the USA

*What about the magnification of a traditional crossbow scope?*
Let’s face it…. The crossbow is NOT a long range weapon. If using a 300+ FPS crossbow, for example, the average effective hunting range is 50 - 60 yards. Most people cannot land a shot with enough precision to penetrate the vital organs beyond that. Which is why most crossbow hunters prefer to take a shot from a maximum of 35 yards away - not because their arrow won’t kill from a further distance, but because they want to be certain the arrow will land where it should. Otherwise, they would end up wounding the animal, and that’s not something any ethical hunter wants. 

Magnification means that the image you see through the ocular lens will be at least three times larger than it would appear to your naked eye enabling you to see your target at long range distances when using high powered weapons capable of making accurate long range shots such as rifles. Because crossbows are not capable of making ethical shots beyond 60-yards, magnification is essentially a useless function equipped on typical crossbow scopes. In fact, magnification technology on a crossbow can actually hinder the performance of a crossbow due to fogging, icing, and obstruction of the target’s actual distance. It may look “cool” and even give a crossbow shooter a false sense of confidence, but in reality, it serves absolutely zero purpose for crossbow performance. So don’t be fooled! 

The* EZV-X* Scope and Sight technology for crossbows will take your crossbow hunting to an unprecedented level of crossbow hunting success! Money Back Guaranteed! 

Images and pre-orders coming soon!


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

The Archery Trade show was a huge success!!! We shocked some very brilliant minds with NEW technology...I am honored. After a few minutes of explanation, their eyes popped wide and clear...and then a duh moment..."Oh my "..."talk of the show" 14 TV podcasts and interviews....we shocked the world!!

Welcome, to the reVolution!!
www.ezvsight.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bowhunting.com*

Bowhunting.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

*E-z-v sight 30-day free trial*

*E-Z-V SIGHT​​*
*FREE 30-DAY TRIAL OFFER!​*
** NO MORE RANGEFINDERS!

* NO MORE FUZZY-FRAGILE PINS!

* NO MORE TARGET PANIC!*​
*Don't take our word for it....SEE FOR YOURSELF!​*
*Try it for FREE for 30-Days! 
0% Risk
100% Gain​*
*STILL DOUBT THE REVOLUTIONARY TECHNOLOGY OF THE E-Z-V SIGHT? *

By now, you've heard the buzz.... The E-Z-V Sight is the very first compound bow sight that simultaneously ranges distance AND aligns aiming point with precision shot placement all in one-step and in 1/10th the time of a traditional pin sight eliminating the necessity of ranging distance prior to aiming and human error of accurately ranging distance before aiming and shooting. Problem solved!

*No more rangefinders! 
No more fuzzy-fragile pins!
No more target panic!
*

*HARD TO BELIEVE?*

Now's your chance to see for yourself and take your bowhunting and target archery to a whole new level of success! 

Try the E-Z-V Sight FREE for 30-Days and see for yourself that not only will you be able to make precision shot placements at any random distance without pre-ranging, but your shot placements will be more accurate and consistent than ever before!


If you like your E-Z-V Sight, do nothing and at the end of your Trial Period your credit card provided today will be charged $139.99 plus $10.00 for shipping OR simply return your E-Z-V Sight within 30 days from shipping date and you will not be charged anything.

*INCLUDES:*
*2017 E-Z-V Sight (Black)
(5) V-Inserts (within the range of your bow's FPS)
Sighting-In Instructions
Sighting-In Vital Zone Paper Target
V-Insert Size Chart*

*What Are You Waiting For? Simply fill-out the form at http://www.ezvsight.com/trial-offer and soon
you too will experience the reVolution!​*


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Great idea but not for everyone. I think this is perfect for the one weekend bow hunter. Sure thats why the shops are liking it. Think about the easy sales pitch to the new people getting set up. Hunters that actually put the time in and do their homework not so much. I mean no disrespect and this would be a great sight for some hunters I know. But for me. First off sight housing is just too busy. I hunt mainly woods and want as much sight window as possible. Also I rarely use a rangefinder when a deer is walking in. That's because I am very familiar with reference points because I ranged them when I got in my stand. Inside of 20 yards up and down is never a factor. I would say 20 yards is average shot distance in woods.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is my million dollar question for Shane...will this sight be on your hunting rig this fall? Or would you be opposed to putting it on your hunting rig this fall for turkeys, whitetails, and elk? Feel free to pm me your thoughts, if you'd rather. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my S7 using TapaTalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

There is no product that is perfect for every archer. Two decades as a dealer I stocked a wide assortment for different shooters and situations. This has, however been a great confidence building product for those that cannot judge yardage within 2 yards, been caught with their rangefinder in their hand, or ever sent an arrow over or under a deer. I grew up in Michigan and understand treestand hunting very well and I still range my surroundings here in the Rockies pursuing elk but it happens fast, just a chance or two a year, and this helps.

It still does anything and everything a pin sight can do and the field of view is way better than a stack of pins. No more broken or fuzzy fibers and its mathematically perfect.

Ask your dealer to order a demo and just try......something new

A few years back a guy built a bow with just one cam...another built a rest made of whiskers...it may not be for you but open your mind a bit...


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

arrowm said:


> To answer both questions...The 2017 is the same as the 2016 other than a few sexy holes cut out dropping 2 OZ of weight. The 2016 weighed 8.9 OZ (not bad) but the 2017 is under 7OZ and Corvette sexy. They operate identical however.


Any photos of the two different year models?
I can't seem to find any on your web sight.
Also...does the 16 model come with the money back guaranty also? 
TIA


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

The 2017 is the same sight with the added cut-outs...of course, try it!! 



Fireman 09 said:


> Any photos of the two different year models?
> I can't seem to find any on your web sight.
> Also...does the 16 model come with the money back guaranty also?
> TIA


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In for later


----------



## Fireman 09 (Apr 17, 2008)

arrowm said:


> The 2017 is the same sight with the added cut-outs...of course, try it!!


What "added cut-outs"...my mind reading isn't too sharp today? 
I guess it's too much to ask for a photo or direct my to one!


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I am testing one out now, only out to 20 yds(back yard) using it on my Bear Motive 6 and it really seems to work rather well. Shooting at a Rhinehart Buck and I'm hitting the vitals and doing it quicker than I would my regular green dot sight. I was skeptical at first like most but once you give it a try it does what they say it's supposed to do. I have tried a few gimmicks the last couple years(Diff peeps, Releases, etc, so yes I try it out before I bash something) none of them stayed with me but I think this sight will. Nothing to break or light up, this is an excellent back up for me - till I shoot an animal at least. I let a few friends try it out who are not easily impressed but they were with this.

I'll give a real review once I get a chance to try it out with longer shots and different targets. You guys that are wondering about it try it out, the owner is a good guy and if you don't like it send it back, nothing to lose.


----------



## midi (Jan 30, 2016)

deleted


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

By the way...when you are done sighting-in...you can than pop out your V-insert and flip it over so that the Tick-Marks are on the opposite side and not distracting your mind. Others have said this has made a huge difference when just shooting the "V" at random distances. Your mind will automatically see how to align the V on the vitals. Try it... it's quite amazing how quickly the mind adjusts to an instinctive aiming and shooting process.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Did some very limited shooting yesterday afternoon at close range indoors. The plan was to shoot and shoot, but talk about bad luck lol.

*GOOD NEWS:*
*I think it's going to be on my bow this spring for turkey.* ~ And customer service (Aaron) is fantastic with regards to following up and staying on top of things. A++ in that category!

I immediately spun the scope around because the plastic V is just too much/too bright for my eyes in good light. IMO, it belongs on the other end. With sight ring gone, I'm using a bright green "glow in the dark" mini lensband. http://lensband.com/store (Can't get colored/glow ones anymore and I'm going do something a little different anyways.) And I think that only having one reference mark (at 27 yards) is preferable for me so I'll be inserting the insert backwards or erasing the other marks. (As in "never aim lower." ~ Being a single pin shooter I know that a 10 yard pin is the same as the 30 yard pin.) I'd also like a shorter mount. (You won't miss a 8 inch dovetail, at least not for shooting this sight in it's present configuration. And of course being "closer to the riser" should result in less magnification of unnoticed torque resulting from odd shooting positions etc.)

Had a few issues, one being: What I initially thought was a broken nock turned out to be the sight bubble exiting the sight on my very first shot with the EZV. Worth noting that the sight is built like a tank, and the fact the bubble is seated in a cutout in the scope ring means it is dead level. (Better glue, problem gone I'm thinking. Besides..... How useful are bubbles out to 40 yards anyways? Mine is staying off.)

Although I have a few suggestions for improvement. *This is a great start!* Can't shoot outdoors yet so distance accuracy/distancing is still "on the table" but *I have a good feeling about the sight's capabilities.* Because after a few shots sighting in, I began getting some sub 1 inch groups at 17 yards. (Didn't get much further than that because my new Tru-Fire "Chicken Wing" release failed lol/col. ~ The pivot pin that the hook rotates on apparently had a bad compression fit from the factory and slid. Quality control.... Enough said.)

Irrespective of all this: Having used a single pin (out to 40 yards) with a touch of "carryover" for 33+ yard shots (putting pin on deer's back @ 40 yards), I suspect that this setup can only work in my favor. I'm already used to targeting a 12 in. killzone sphere, so YMMV. (And focusing on the target with no pin to captivate my attention can't be bad given the nature of my recently acquired shooting engine "short circuit.")*

Looking forward to shooting outside at further/unmeasured distances. (And getting the new/broken/defective Tru-Fire "Chicken Wing" replaced. ~ I can push the pin back in but it's only a matter of time.) Regardless, after having drawn the bow un-knowingly with the pin out 1/6 of an inch.... I'm wondering if there's any damage to the pivot/bearings. I suspect the answer is yes. Going to call Tru-Fire/Axcell in the morning.

Notes/suggestions:
Front/rear cutout for mounting insert either end of barrel.
Premium thinner/different material ring (also mountable on either the front or rear & strong like the plastic inserts) available once shooters find the right ring. (Great accessory IMO.)
Different mounting hardware w/mount cutout (cone shaped instead) so that sight can't get bumped/doesn't move even when riser mount screws are "fingernail tightened." (To eliminate possibility of bumping mount.)
(Unless riser mount screws are tight, the length of scope mount could result in a ~10 yard yard distancing error.)

*BOTTOM LINE: If you're "on the fence" as I was..... TRY ONE!* :thumbs_up

*Didn't take a lot of shots due to trigger failure, but not on single shot did I even notice a twitch etc. (I expected anyways in the short term, as brain is "doing something new." ~ But it's a good sign.)

The bad luck thing: Buddy broke 2 arrows shooting a block target indoors @ 20 yards! (Apparently having a second backdrop a few inches behind the block resulted in "partial pass-throughs" hitting the second foam backdrop at slow speeds that broke the shafts.) Something we've never seen, and we've been shooting at both targets (just not one behind the other) for years. (We're shooting same speeds, so I can only think that my Easton Axis shafts are apparently stronger/less brittle than the fatter shafts he shoots! Regardless, we were both perplexed! *~ Anyone else have a similar experience?*


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey gang,
With hundreds of great reviews now, we'd like to keep this thread for shooters that HAVE tried it and have a review to share. We value your input and love explaining and sharing this gamechanging technology in our other various threads but try to keep this one based on actual experience.
Thanks so much
Aaron



teaz01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although I've not shot it yet, :angry:
> 
> ...


----------



## bassinbob54 (Jan 31, 2017)

ok ttt


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

"This is the best site I have ever shot in 30 years working in and owning my own shop."
Larry Rogers
Double R Archery
Rolla, Mo.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

https://youtu.be/v8RmK62hAus


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

Is there a way to just buy a set without knowing the exact speed of your bow? I don't have access to chrono


----------



## ajs04b (Aug 8, 2016)

TEMPEST said:


> Is there a way to just buy a set without knowing the exact speed of your bow? I don't have access to chrono


Measure the length from your top to bottom sight pins on your current sight and find that corresponding measurement on Aaron's chart. Should be pretty close. You can find the chart on the EZV site.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

I haven't got to shoot one yet, but the local gun shop in town just got a demo model in so I went down to take a look at it. Hard to say how it'll work without shooting it, but just trying it on mounts in the store it seems like it should work pretty well. I will say this the thing is stout! Its built like a tank, certainly much heavier built than most sights I've seen. Once the weather gets better I am looking forward to trying this thing out.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

So EZ guys...print the chart from www.ezvsight.com...lay your old pin sight right on the chart aligning your pins with the tick marks on various V's...you'll find a perfect match...

It is built extremely tough but weighs just 6.9 OZ...lighter than most


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

We reached out to our give-away winners for their reviews...a few have come in

I would like to start off by saying that at first I was skeptical of the idea of not have pins. But after using and testing the E-Z-V sight I'm have become completely convinced that it works as well of better than advertised. The craftsmanship on the product is unparalleled. The metal construction really feels sturdy but not too heavy. The lack of pins actually helps me a great deal with target panic. The built in range finding works excellent. It is absolutely excellent for the hunter. In fact I'm so impressed I have nothing but good things to say. I have one small bit of advice, it's hard for myself to see the marks for the adjustments. If they were to be filled with a contrasting color that'd work great. 

Thank you so much, 
Travis Ray


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

TESTIMONIAL:


It would take a novel to explain the amazing qualities of the EZV Sight. Many companies mimic or copy other hunting products and call it revolutionary but none of them have Re-Invented how we shoot our bows like the EZV Sight does today. I previously had an adjustable 3 pin sight before and with the chart system that EZV Sights sends you I was able to accurately choose the right insert for my bow. 20 to 30 minutes later I'm adjusted and sighted in shooting solid groups at my regular distances. 60 yards use to be my comfort zone for farthest distance but now I feel so confident I cant wait to reach out even further with my bow. In Alberta I am a ground hunter in the bush and move alot. I don't have a luxury of pre-ranging where the game walks and now with my EZV Sight I can capitalize on more opportunities in the field. Talk about a game changer! ~ TJ Kliparchuk ~


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Aaron.

I've gotta tell ya... this sight is WELL put together and there's NO vibration that I can detect during the shot! I can't wait to try this thing in a real hunting situation this season!

Thanks again for selecting me as a recipient!

Dave Bunn


I enjoyed it very much sighting in was actually pretty easy no pun intended haha. I've robin hooded an arrow in the process it's very consistent....Kendall Kozel


You will love it. I used it last bow season and took 4 animals, all at various distances and angles. You don't have to think about the distance, and it is super fast. Ron Nail


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Another review just in...and more on other threads...search "EZV"

love this thing! There is a small learning curve without having a pin but it's great. Very well-built. I would highly recommend to anyone! Thanks, Shayne Hanson

Well I've had my sight for about a week and after shooting it I have busted two nocks at various distances. You guys doubting this sight need to get your hands on it and give it a trial run. When using the tick marks put what you are wanting to hit in the middle of them and it is as simple as that. What you are aiming acts as your pin, the outside tick marks set your elevation. Haven't shot it with just the V on any 3D yet but I'm guessing it is gonna work just as well. Bowhunter.bk85 AT...from "anybody shot the EZV" thread, pics there


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

little confused here, how does this work against say a normal archery target? Do you align the target within the ticks?


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

You bet cornfuzed,
With the tick marks, it's capable of anything any pin sight can do. Each different insert has 20,30,40,50,60,70 and faster ones 80 yard tick marks mathematically perfect for the different speeds of bows. Your mind is much happier framing the target than blocking it out...see my thumb example above. Ranging aside, the open view of the target, indestructable insert (no fragile fibers) and mathematically perfect it produces far tighter groups especially those with a bit of Target Panic. Putting a racoon target right in the center, aiming with ticks is far better than covering those tiny twelve rings and your mind is calmer...Bullseye targets, hold the ticks at 9 & 3 O' Clock, again, calm mind, tighter groups.




cornfuzed said:


> little confused here, how does this work against say a normal archery target? Do you align the target within the ticks?


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

*Another*

Leon Armijo‎ 
to
E-Z-V Sight
3 hrs ·

What a great concept. Was sceptical at first but after shooting for a while I have grown to love it. Was easy to set up and get sighted in. Very well built for those back country hunts. No more blurry pins for me thanks for the opportunity to keep shooting with out adding weight to the string. Highly recommend this sight.


----------



## JP77 (Jan 24, 2017)

Is a peep absolutely necessary with the ezv? I've been shooting a Hind-sight for years and hate a peep. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I could see how this sight would work great for an indoor bow hunter class target sight.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually because of the depth of the scope and insert, many guys love shooting it peepless...really shows if your mis aligned




JP77 said:


> Is a peep absolutely necessary with the ezv? I've been shooting a Hind-sight for years and hate a peep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

...


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Almost Turkey Time gang...post those center punched Gobbler pics here!! Those guys really catch you reaching for the rangefinder...get an a EZV Sight! 

www.ezvsight.com


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Got my ezv today in the mail in a timely manner. I get out at 8pm from work but wanted to try it out. Before I took off my hha kingpin I knocked an arrow put the wheel at 20 and measured from the arrow to my pin 3". Than I moved the wheel down to 50 that measurement was 2". So I than took the supplied inserts and measured the 20 and 50 tick marks for 1" in between and got the correct insert. Prior to removing I also measured the distance from the pin to the riser to guesstimate the right and left. Took off the old sight and put the new one on and I matched those numbers measured 3" from the top of the arrow to the top tick mark than I I moved the right to left. These will not get you perfect but for me worked for a rough set up. Put on a headlamp and pointed a flashlight at a target walked back to 20 and let it rip. Took 6 shots and the last 3 I was very happy. 1 flyer but it was very hard to see my peep. So far very satisfied and looking forward to trying it out more.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Your on your way Brawler! Don't forget...once your feeling good at 20,30,40 etc...pop out the insert, flip it around and shoot varied distances with just the V...no tick marks..it is a freedom like no other...

Keep the pics coming!!





Brawler1588 said:


> Got my ezv today in the mail in a timely manner. I get out at 8pm from work but wanted to try it out. Before I took off my hha kingpin I knocked an arrow put the wheel at 20 and measured from the arrow to my pin 3". Than I moved the wheel down to 50 that measurement was 2". So I than took the supplied inserts and measured the 20 and 50 tick marks for 1" in between and got the correct insert. Prior to removing I also measured the distance from the pin to the riser to guesstimate the right and left. Took off the old sight and put the new one on and I matched those numbers measured 3" from the top of the arrow to the top tick mark than I I moved the right to left. These will not get you perfect but for me worked for a rough set up. Put on a headlamp and pointed a flashlight at a target walked back to 20 and let it rip. Took 6 shots and the last 3 I was very happy. 1 flyer but it was very hard to see my peep. So far very satisfied and looking forward to trying it out more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

arrowm said:


> Actually because of the depth of the scope and insert, many guys love shooting it peepless...really shows if your mis aligned


I can see how that might work for left/right..... But what about a reference point for vertical alignment? What are some options for alternative reference points? (so aiming is not solely relying on form for consistent vertical alignment)


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't speak from experience here since I do use a peep. Here in the west shot distance is longer and I feel a peep is mandatory but I have talked to many guys back east that have great accuracy out to say 30yds peepless

Try one...30 days test drive...www.ezvsight.com




BrokenLimbs said:


> I can see how that might work for left/right..... But what about a reference point for vertical alignment? What are some options for alternative reference points? (so aiming is not solely relying on form for consistent vertical alignment)


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Donald McKenzie wrote;

I too was a skeptic,I must of watched aarons videos 20 times before emailing him concerned the V would take up too much of my sight window. aaron emailed me back within 1/2 hr needless to say i liked his answer and his customer service.
I am 55 this year and my single pin on my HHA optimizer was get fuzzy,but the big problem was my target panic i developed a couple few years ago,which ive took lessons and done countless drills weeks on end to eliminate with really no success
After getting my EZV and workin thru the sight in process, found this sight to be no joke.I was shootin very tight groups, my target panic seamed to be diminished ,but when I turned the tick marks around it was amazing ,like aaron says my panic melted away .
I did find myself at first shooting low because i was not covering the dots on target i was seeing them in side the V kinda framing them ,once i started covering the dots it was spot on . just walking back and stopping at unknown distances and nailing it ENJOYING SHOOTING

thanks aaron


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

*Outdoor News - What's Hot*

http://www.outdoornews.com/2017/02/21/whats-hot-whats-coming-march-24-issue-wisconsin-outdoor-news/


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Well we finally got a sight returned..."Jim" said his cables were blocking the other side of the V so he could not see it. Tried to explain something else is very wrong with his centershot, torquing bow or something else but he was done...

Just wanted to share "bad review" as well...if it really was.

Nearly time to start posting Turkey pics!!


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Flipped the insert around to try the unknown distance shots and to be honest I like it much better than trying to use the tick marks. First picture is 2 shots at unknown distances I'd say one was about 15-17 yards the other shot was at about 31-33 yards no rangefinder just used the sight to frame out the target. Second picture was a quartering shot unknown distance again so far I am really liking the sight









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Your feeling it Brawler! Looks like you need some sunshine!! Brrr


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

*Stan Ink - New York - E-Z-V Sight Review*

Plain and simple, this EZV sight just flat out works! Once you sight it in the fun begins. I shoot recurve and longbow as well. Shooting this sight feels almost instinctive. Put what ever you want in the middle of the "V" and shoot. I first thought my groups would be bigger, they have gotten smaller. And you can flip the insert around, and not look at the the tick marks, it becomes almost a feel, when the sight picture looks right-shoot, it's that quick and deadly accurate! Not having to look at a pin is awesome. You can really watch your arrows flight path with out a pin or pins in the way. Not having a pin moving around, it feels much steadier. It has made shooting a compound relaxing and most of all fun! Once you learn the "V" sight picture you have it- Also this sight is built better than my entire bow, and I shoot Hoyt! 
I use a whisker biscuit rest and now the EZV sight, nothing to fail when in the woods, what a great feeling and confidence this setup is for me. Thanks again for such a great product for the Bowhunters, the deer only have to give me a second or two, what more could you ever ask for! Take care- Stan Ink -New York


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

So I am the type of person willing to give something a try before I judge it and now after shooting the EZV I am so glad that I gave it a chance. After only trying it a few times I talked it up to my brother in law and he really wanted to give it a chance also. So today I went and helped get him set up. So the first photo is me and him after a day a using them. The second photo will be his 3 shots after getting a little comfortable with the new concept now it's not a dime size group but for the first day using it I am very happy with his results. The third picture will be me at a known distance of 20 yards aiming at the 9 ball. The 4th will be me again all at unknown distances using the V to yard my shot. Keep in mind this is only my 3rd time using this sight. Lastly will be the farthest shot I have taken from an elevated platform when the shot was taken the distance was unknown but ranged it after and it was 50 yards. I am extremely happy with this and anyone that's on the fence about it in my opinion it is definitely worth taking the chance and trying it for yorself.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Djulbert (Aug 23, 2016)

May have to give this a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Notice these are not legal if you shoot IBO or some other competitions.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Jury is still out on that one, in the meantime we're having a blast and drillin' holes in foam. If the Triple Crown decides to print "E-Z-V Sights Prohibited" I will "frame it" pun intended...no better compliment >>>---------------->






rockyw said:


> Notice these are not legal if you shoot IBO or some other competitions.


----------



## gotwqqd (Apr 1, 2017)

Seems limiting
Size of game?
Angle of view?


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't cut/paste on my tablet but watch the videos on the other threads..search "EZV" or www.ezvsight.com

Works on all game animals and much much more...





gotwqqd said:


> Seems limiting
> Size of game?
> Angle of view?


----------



## dlo (Oct 19, 2015)

My initial thoughts were how can this sight work like this, so I bucked u when they had the turkey sale bought one and yes there is a learning curve to it but man once you have it sighted in and have an understanding you get some pretty tight groups. I think the rangefinder will probably come out of my bag seeing get as this sight does it for you. Here is a little proof of how tight my groups are. Hopefully I can get the pic to work


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> I will "frame it" pun intended...no better compliment


That wouldn't mean they are more accurate than anything else it's just because the V can help people judge yardage. If you know how wide an insert is the V will help you know the distance. If you use a circle sight all the circles need to be the same size for the same reason. I would bet a few bucks it will be found illegal in hunter class .


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
I agree with you in that it's an advantage. Aarons' son has had one for a year now and that kid is deadly on Rineharts. He's learned the sight.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Fresh!*

Hi,
Hope this finds you all well and not wanting to choke me for bumping the EZV! :dead:


Today, 04:41 PM #11 ahouk2013 ahouk2013 is offline
Registered User
Join Date Apr 2013
Location SE Iowa
Posts 150
"If anyone in the Southern/Southeast Iowa or North Central part of Missouri please feel free to reach out to me to see this sight in person. I will be more then happy to explain the sight in person and let you test it out before purchasing. How many companies allow you to do that? I was a skeptic at first like a lot of you are. I personally reached.out to Aaron and asked him to break this sight down to me step by step. I can honestly say I will never use any other sight again. Love mine."

@ ahouk2013 Hey THANKS for your patronage! I'm glad you've spent the time to learn how the sight works and enjoy it! 
If you hunt, I like your style too. By Sept/Oct you'll be an expert with your EZV sight! :cheers:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4982017&p=1102899913#post1102899913

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

What size of vital is the sight designed for? (How far apart from point of shoulder to last rib reference points)

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

shot thru said:


> It looks like an interesting idea but I would like to see a way to fit this to my existing sight with well developed lateral, vertical, second and third axis adjustability. The sighting system may be great but the rest of the sight needs more development.


Fyi. ...the insert fits the spot Hogg large guard perfectly. I snapped it on without any modifications needed.

My guess is it will fit many of the sights with a larger guard.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Will the housing fit in other sight brackets?
> 
> Can i buy just the head?
> 
> Is the scope mounting standard size? Ie will the head fit my spot hogg?


Enkriss, I just snapped an ez v insert into my large guard spot hogg. Goes in the back so you can even see the level! No modifications needed.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

As I demonstrated in our last video, deer, bears, antelope, cougar, goats and sheep are nearly identical. The whole body of the turkey fits perfectly too..Elk and moose will make you hold about an inch lower, no problem


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got to tell all of you something, Recently got a pm from Aaron asking if I would be interested in joining his prostaff and here is what I told him.

Thanks for the offer much appreciated but I'le pass on it so any promoting of the EZV comes from me and me only and my own experience. I'm not getting any freebies from EZV, don't want any
just going to tell it like it is, for me the sight works , does what the manufacture says it will and that is as good as it can get.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*EZV Shooter Dominates!*

Hi ATrs,

EZV would like to congratulate Dominick Durkin on smashing the Farmington, NM. NFAA Animal Round, Youth Bowhunter Freestyle record! 

He scored 547 out of 560! 67 POINTS past the former 480 mark! :jam::rock::nixon:

‎Cassandra Howard Durkin‎ posted this on FB minutes ago. The Archery Shoppe in Albuquerque, NM set up the bow and arrows. Black Eagle PS23 arrows. See Gabe Lovato, he and Cassandra are a driving force behind Dominick's success!

https://www.facebook.com/aaron.lasco.16/posts/1898508503755804?comment_id=1898552710418050

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

I Love, Love, Love this sight. Its super easy to sight in and so consistent. I have never been great at judging distance and I couldn't be happier that I no longer have to rely on and fumble around with a range finder. I have been shooting for years and in just one afternoon The E-Z-V has given me some serious confidence in my shooting and I am just getting started with it. Aim small, miss small my friends.
Sherri Sanders Kalispell, Mt.


----------



## teaz01 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Dominick Durkin*

















https://www.facebook.com/aaron.lasc...=feed_comment_reply&notif_id=1493079866361405

http://ezvsight.com


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

[



Fair enough, we do need guys n gals that have a great understanding as well as an excitement to share with the world...see our Field Staff thread, "Spread the loVe"...it's fun to tell others about something that works, but unbiased experiences are gold, thanks kicker!

QUOTE=kicker338;1102936361]Got to tell all of you something, Recently got a pm from Aaron asking if I would be interested in joining his prostaff and here is what I told him.

Thanks for the offer much appreciated but I'le pass on it so any promoting of the EZV comes from me and me only and my own experience. I'm not getting any freebies from EZV, don't want any
just going to tell it like it is, for me the sight works , does what the manufacture says it will and that is as good as it can get.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NWJon (Apr 2, 2017)

I recently added two E-Z-V Sights to my collection, one is now on my Mathews Drenalin that I shoot @ 70# I had several phone calls with Aaron as from the start I believed in what I saw
the results in the demonstration video's are spot on, as well as my own target photos from just starting out with this new sight. The concept was very easy for me to understand and use
as using a traditional bow is no mystery to me with no sights. So shooting my bow now without pins, and just using the V was even better. After getting all the adjustments
done, the first arrow at 20 yards on the bear using the tick marks was spot on. I then reversed the insert and just for giggles moved back to the 40 yard line at Flaming Arrow Archery's indoor
range where I shot two arrows and stopped at this point.

To say I'm stoked about the E-Z-V Sight, is an understatement and I can only say AWESOME creation Aaron Lasco!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I still have to determine which insert is the best for my setup, but: This is going in the woods with me this fall! (And I'll probably have one on both my hunting seetups.)

Having not shot this sight in several months while CD-31 was being fixed under warranty by manufacturer (and very limited time with the EZV sight prior):
Shot 5 arrows @ 15 yards checking bow at dealer yesterday after bolting sight back on bow. (Bow had just received new 2.1 updated cams, correct flex guard, new strings and cables.)

Results: First 2 arrows were a couple of inches low. Second set, 3 arrows 1 inch spread left/right. (having not shot it in months)
If I can place 1 in. groups like this @ 15 yards with no more trigger panic, I can get 2 in. groups @ 30 & 3 in. groups @ 40.
Fuzzy pins? Trigger punch/panic? (not even thinking about distancing benefits) I think this is the solution!

Suggestions:

I spun my scope around because there's so much bright yellow/green it's almost over-powering in good light. I'd like to see some sort of ORANGE alignment ring instead of all that yellow/green. (Some sort of accessory/alignment ring that could be placed on end/ring of scope. (Going to try flipping min back around and blacking out much of the extra plastic in the un-used part of the V.) ~ Possibly use some black shoe polish at first to see results. (temporary)

I'd like to see the back side of the V inserts (both the V and ring part) slightly tapered. That way it could be colored a bright contrasting color. (Then, if you see the offset color while shooting, you'll know you're torquing your bow.) However, this would likely also necessitate additional 3'rd axis adjustment of sight though. Just a thought.​
Note: The color of the V is fine. And both the sight housing & mount is IMO both lightweight & "RUGGED!"


----------



## dugly (Dec 31, 2014)

I too have reversed the scope and put the insert in "backwards" due to the brightness of the insert. As pointed out the inserts will also fit in many 2" sights and I tried this in an older Spot Hogg. It works well if you prefer the more traditional sight adjustment features of the SH sight but in practical terms there is no advantage. Also to take an expensive sight and gut it of all the pins is, well, unnerving.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

So glad your loVing it! Just a note..The inserts are tapered slightly so they release from the mold so you can color the walls for a torque indicator. Also, many guys have Sharpie d' the walls to shoot the E-Z-V Sight peep less. Then, when they see a clean V WITHOUT black walls they know they are aligned. You can tone down the yellow with Sharpies. Works great

Aaron
>>>------------------>





BrokenLimbs said:


> I still have to determine which insert is the best for my setup, but: This is going in the woods with me this fall! (And I'll probably have one on both my hunting seetups.)
> 
> Having not shot this sight in several months while CD-31 was being fixed under warranty by manufacturer (and very limited time with the EZV sight prior):
> Shot 5 arrows @ 15 yards checking bow at dealer yesterday after bolting sight back on bow. (Bow had just received new 2.1 updated cams, correct flex guard, new strings and cables.)
> ...


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

arrowm said:


> So glad your loVing it! Just a note..The inserts are tapered slightly so they release from the mold so you can color the walls for a torque indicator. Also, many guys have Sharpie d' the walls to shoot the E-Z-V Sight peep less. Then, when they see a clean V WITHOUT black walls they know they are aligned. You can tone down the yellow with Sharpies. Works great
> 
> Aaron
> >>>------------------>


Could you post some pics showing the modifications guys have made?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll get some pics posted but eastern guys that have no need for longer range ticks wipe off the ink on 50,60,70 yd tick marks. This really simplifies the sight picture. On the other hand, western hunters might wipe off the 20,30,40,50 yd tick marks. The latest video "EZV tips" shows the whole concept is to shoot just the V when critters are coming in hot. The V gets you within 5% of the distance...1 1/2 yds at 30. I hope 95% of your shots are under 50, when your rattlin' in the buck, decoy ing' the antelope, or the bull elk is crashing in, your at full draw waiting. If your comfortable beyond 50/60 you need to take your time, range him, and shoot the ticks as pins at say 64yds. Further, you can custom color the ticks, alternating colors if you wish, red, green, orange etc...


Aaron
>>>----------------->


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

arrowm said:


> I'll get some pics posted but eastern guys that have no need for longer range ticks wipe off the ink on 50,60,70 yd tick marks. This really simplifies the sight picture. On the other hand, western hunters might wipe off the 20,30,40,50 yd tick marks. The latest video "EZV tips" shows the whole concept is to shoot just the V when critters are coming in hot. The V gets you within 5% of the distance...1 1/2 yds at 30. I hope 95% of your shots are under 50, when your rattlin' in the buck, decoy ing' the antelope, or the bull elk is crashing in, your at full draw waiting. If your comfortable beyond 50/60 you need to take your time, range him, and shoot the ticks as pins at say 64yds. Further, you can custom color the ticks, alternating colors if you wish, red, green, orange etc...
> 
> 
> Aaron
> >>>----------------->


Not using the reference marks is instrumental in dealing with one form of target panic. Found out my "shooting engine malfunction" was the result of ageing eyes and a few seasons of focusing on trying to clear up a fuzzy pin instead of target. Once I realized what I was going on in my head, it had already become a formidable issue. ~ No pin & no tick marks is road to recovery for me. Confident that this sight will/is undoing the damage. (Also hoping I won't need a verifier, because wet weather creates issues with the lens.) <grin>


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Aaron,
I'm a lefty. So it looks like if I flip the sight I'll have the bubble on top of the scope. 
Not the best option. I am not sure if the bubble on top will work the same?? IDK. Maybe it won't matter.
Can you have the scope drilled on the other side as a production procedure for us lefty's?
It won't take much. When drilling the hole on the scope just continue to the tap all the way.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

It is completely reversible...the graphics will not even be upside down. You can pop out the bubble and glue it in the other machined cavity or just choose lefty on our website and I'll ship it ready..I got ya covered southpaw!





archer58 in pa said:


> Aaron,
> I'm a lefty. So it looks like if I flip the sight I'll have the bubble on top of the scope.
> Not the best option. I am not sure if the bubble on top will work the same?? IDK. Maybe it won't matter.
> Can you have the scope drilled on the other side as a production procedure for us lefty's?
> It won't take much. When drilling the hole on the scope just continue to the tap all the way.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Eastern guys like only the close range ticks if any at all but western archers use the V for close but if your comfortable, range and use long range ticks for distant shooting. Bottom is just black ink but only on the tips, bold but small...alternate colors if you wish. Just a bit of alcohol to wipe and customize for your eyes


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

arrowm said:


> It is completely reversible...the graphics will not even be upside down. You can pop out the bubble and glue it in the other machined cavity or just choose lefty on our website and I'll ship it ready..I got ya covered southpaw!


Ok
I plan on ordering soon. After vacation so i won't be interrupted.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> Aaron,
> I'm a lefty. So it looks like if I flip the sight I'll have the bubble on top of the scope.
> Not the best option. I am not sure if the bubble on top will work the same?? IDK. Maybe it won't matter.
> Can you have the scope drilled on the other side as a production procedure for us lefty's?
> It won't take much. When drilling the hole on the scope just continue to the tap all the way.


Just to be "argumentative", whats wrong with a topside bubble? Not shooting geese ,so bubble in sky (just like hanging a pin) is in many regards beneficial IMO. I'm a leftie too, and before I removed the bubble (because they're useless out to 40 IMO) I used to have mine on top, along with the pin hanging. (Used to be very hard to find LH sights, so flipping was the norm for me. ~ Over the years I realized I actually preferred them like that.)


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Just to be "argumentative", whats wrong with a topside bubble? Not shooting geese ,so bubble in sky (just like hanging a pin) is in many regards beneficial IMO. I'm a leftie too, and before I removed the bubble (because they're useless out to 40 IMO) I used to have mine on top, along with the pin hanging. (Used to be very hard to find LH sights, so flipping was the norm for me. ~ Over the years I realized I actually preferred them like that.)


I just never had a bubble on top. If it works as well I'm not opposed to it. In fact, in this case it would be more visible.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Just to be "argumentative", whats wrong with a topside bubble?


Agree. I prefer the bubble on the top. There's more room up there than there is at the bottom.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Definitely on the faster set ups...the V is much more compact. On a 245, the 20 yd tick is right at the top. That would be tough.

Aaron
>>>------------------>


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

arrowm said:


> So glad your loVing it! Just a note..The inserts are tapered slightly so they release from the mold so you can color the walls for a torque indicator. Also, many guys have Sharpie d' the walls to shoot the E-Z-V Sight peep less. Then, when they see a clean V WITHOUT black walls they know they are aligned. You can tone down the yellow with Sharpies. Works great
> 
> Aaron
> >>>------------------>


How about pics of this modification?


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

A lot of talk about a leveling bubble but I've found at least to me I don't need one, cant you bow one way or another ant the tick marks will show it. To me why fiddle with a bubble when checking
the tick marks will show me if I'm level.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree with kicker338, when shooting my old HHA's I always checked the bubble...multiple times it seemed. With the EZV my brain housing group just wont let me cant the bow, the "V" will let you know quickly.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

kicker338 said:


> A lot of talk about a leveling bubble but I've found at least to me I don't need one, cant you bow one way or another ant the tick marks will show it. To me why fiddle with a bubble when checking
> the tick marks will show me if I'm level.





Tufelhundin said:


> I agree with kicker338, when shooting my old HHA's I always checked the bubble...multiple times it seemed. With the EZV my brain housing group just wont let me cant the bow, the "V" will let you know quickly.


Totally agree! Particularly at closer rages. That bubble is just another thing to drag your attention away from what really matters.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

You all do realize your bubble shows you where level is when the ground your standing on and/or the target aren't level right?

If all you do is go to the range and shoot on level ground you will post on here about how useless they are. When something isn't level and your brain doesn't know how to compensate on its own you will be wondering why that great shot you made missed its mark 

For me deer don't seem to stand perfectly on level ground all the time like the targets at the range do


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

All true...here in the mountains it's crucial to know your plumb but...If your "grip" is completely relaxed I find it hangs plumb even shooting straight up the tree at lions. That being said, you have 7-11 seconds of aiming before your muscles lose oxygen and begin to fatigue ruining the shot. I've seen guys stare at their bubble for 30... I tried to set it in the window so it can be "noticed" like an on/off switch rather than stealing all the focus. Many shooters don't use it at all and do report that the V and ticks greatly help, very cool...your mind knows, just let it hang

Aaron
>>>--------------->


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

bhutso said:


> You all do realize your bubble shows you where level is when the ground your standing on and/or the target aren't level right?
> 
> If all you do is go to the range and shoot on level ground you will post on here about how useless they are. When something isn't level and your brain doesn't know how to compensate on its own you will be wondering why that great shot you made missed its mark
> 
> For me deer don't seem to stand perfectly on level ground all the time like the targets at the range do


Trees in the woods give me all the vertical alignment I need. Not even a conscious alignment process that I worry/think about. Just happens naturally. Besides, just try cantering your bow 10, even 20 degrees and try shooting 30 yards. You'll be surprised how little a difference it makes at closer ranges. ~ This is coming from someone who hangs out of trees at all different angles, shooting with "far less than perfect form", out of necessity for over a decade..... (I exclusively hunt out of either a Trophyline saddle or a Guido's Web, never a fixed platform.) I worry about "torquing the bow" due to these strange "contorted" shooting positions, but not cantering!


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Trees in the woods give me all the vertical alignment I need. Not even a conscious alignment process that I worry/think about. Just happens naturally. Besides, just try cantering your bow 10, even 20 degrees and try shooting 30 yards. You'll be surprised how little a difference it makes at closer ranges. ~ This is coming from someone who hangs out of trees at all different angles, shooting with "far less than perfect form", out of necessity for over a decade..... (I exclusively hunt out of either a Trophyline saddle or a Guido's Web, never a fixed platform.) I worry about "torquing the bow" due to these strange "contorted" shooting positions, but not cantering!


I wouldn't have said anything if I hadn't tested it out 
If your bubble doesn't matter too you I would tend to believe we have a different definition of accuracy 

No harm no foul we can agree to disagree 
What works for you works for you


Fwiw honestly canting your bow 20 degrees at 30 yards is a huge difference in poi 

Every bit of 10-12 inches


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

tagged.............


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

bhutso said:


> I wouldn't have said anything if I hadn't tested it out
> If your bubble doesn't matter too you I would tend to believe we have a different definition of accuracy
> 
> No harm no foul we can agree to disagree
> ...


When hunting, my definition of accuracy is getting a good kill shot. Everything is a trade-off. Last time I tried to canter my bow to a "very noticeable" angle (to demonstrate this to a friend) I was off about 4 inches @ 27 yards. As for how much I was angled, I'm only guessing. Was off enough to be very noticeable and shot placement remained well within the kill zone of deer. All I'm saying is: Worrying about trying to balance (let alone rely/see in low light) a bubble and angle of my bow is not something I even think/worry about during moment of truth.

On that note, the fact I'm shooting a "V" this season does have me a little concerned. Prior to this I always had the pin post which serves as a really good vertical reference (never had to consciously think about) against other objects in the woods.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> When hunting, my definition of accuracy is getting a good kill shot. Everything is a trade-off. Last time I tried to canter my bow to a "very noticeable" angle (to demonstrate this to a friend) I was off about 4 inches @ 27 yards. As for how much I was angled, I'm only guessing. Was off enough to be very noticeable and shot placement remained well within the kill zone of deer. All I'm saying is: Worrying about trying to balance (let alone rely/see in low light) a bubble and angle of my bow is not something I even think/worry about during moment of truth.
> 
> On that note, the fact I'm shooting a "V" this season does have me a little concerned. Prior to this I always had the pin post which serves as a really good vertical reference (never had to consciously think about) against other objects in the woods.


Using the trees as a vertical reference is something I never thought of 
Sounds like a pretty solid method 

I just know the way my mind works I always want to hold level to the ground natural
It gets me in trouble if the ground isn't level. Which it rarely is.

I don't obsess over the bubble. A little bit either way at 40 and under is negligible like you said but that 20 degree cant is easy to do when the ground tricks your mind

So I like to start by checking the bubble when I anchor then I pretty much let it go


Thanks for the insite on how you do it 
I enjoyed hearing a different side of things


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

My "life hack" for preventing canting issues is to weight down my bow a bit with a short but fairly heavy front stabilizer (below the grip) and a left side stab backward at an angle but far enough out to balance the loaded bowquiver on the right. 
Unless I apply a death grip, the bow acts a bit like a pendulum, always *wanting *to remain vertical in a light grip. If I have time, I'll glance at the bubble and make a slight correction, but seldom need to move it very much. 

Spend some time setting your bow up to do that and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised how well it works.

Initially I was worried that the side stab would be very cumbersome on a hunt, but I got used to it pretty quickly. Really not bad at all.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

KRONIIK said:


> My "life hack" for preventing canting issues is to weight down my bow a bit with a short but fairly heavy front stabilizer (below the grip) and a left side stab backward at an angle but far enough out to balance the loaded bowquiver on the right.
> Unless I apply a death grip, the bow acts a bit like a pendulum, always *wanting *to remain vertical in a light grip. If I have time, I'll glance at the bubble and make a slight correction, but seldom need to move it very much.
> 
> Spend some time setting your bow up to do that and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised how well it works.
> ...


I have the same setup but I have it weighed for to give me the steadiest float and to get the reaction I want out of the bow at the shot 

Therefore my back bar is fairly heavy 
Normally after setting my 1st 2nd and 3rd axis I would go back and adjust the 1st axis to give me a level bubble without any thought

Not an option with this sight so I just do what I gotta do to make it work


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

Setting up my new Reign 7 today with ezV site. After getting it dialed in at 10 and 20 yards I stepped back to 30 yards using the tick marks. Still needs a bit of tweaking but very satisfied with the results so far. The bow is currently peepless as well.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

arrowm said:


> So glad your loVing it! Just a note..The inserts are tapered slightly so they release from the mold so you can color the walls for a torque indicator. Also, many guys have Sharpie d' the walls to shoot the E-Z-V Sight peep less. Then, when they see a clean V WITHOUT black walls they know they are aligned. You can tone down the yellow with Sharpies. Works great
> 
> Aaron
> >>>------------------>


Still waiting for pics of this modification.


----------



## jimb1069 (Aug 3, 2011)

arrowm said:


> View attachment 5103297


I realize this thread is over a year old but I just found it an have spent the last couple hours reading it. I was sold on this sight from the start and I have seen several skeptics change their opinion over a years worth of comments and reviews. I was all on board until this target picture was posted with the EZ V sight lined up for a 50 yard shot. My question is...What if the center dot was removed and you were left resting the yellow ring in the the V? Would this not adjust your sight down and you would shoot low? I understand the sight ring would then be out of center but I guess what I am struggling with is which ring do you rest in the V. Thanks for any clarification on this.


----------



## jimb1069 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was hoping the attachment would show up but if you click on it it will help explain my question.


----------



## Dfinch (Sep 23, 2016)

jimb1069 said:


> I realize this thread is over a year old but I just found it an have spent the last couple hours reading it. I was sold on this sight from the start and I have seen several skeptics change their opinion over a years worth of comments and reviews. I was all on board until this target picture was posted with the EZ V sight lined up for a 50 yard shot. My question is...What if the center dot was removed and you were left resting the yellow ring in the the V? Would this not adjust your sight down and you would shoot low? I understand the sight ring would then be out of center but I guess what I am struggling with is which ring do you rest in the V. Thanks for any clarification on this.


The V is calibrated for a 16.5" gap in relation to the yardage ticks. If you ignore the ticks or flip the insert, you can set the sight up for whatever gap you want. For example, you can sight it in at 20 yards so that if you bracket the yellow of a 3-spot target it hits in the center, which is a way smaller gap that the lungs of an animal. If you do that, it would be lined up with about the 50yard tick marks even though you're at 20 yards. You could also set it up to bracket the outer ring of the target and ignore the ticks or flip the insert so there are no ticks.


----------



## jimb1069 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation but I am still a little confused. In that target situation, If I had the sight set up correctly from sighting in, and I did not know the yardage and the center red dot was removed I think visually I would rest the Yellow ring in the V which would make me shoot low. What am I missing with my thoughts here??


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

If you are sighted in and wanting to do what you intend you need to instinctively frame about the 16.5" of the target since that's what the V is based off of roughly. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb1069 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think i figured it out. I think the picture I copied is wrong for what I am thinking. If that target is at 50 yards it wouldn't fill up the sight ring like it is showing. You would probably be nesting the outer ring in the sight.


----------

